# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια της Ελλάδας  (Greeks Ports) >  Δελτίο Πατρών - ΟΛΠΑ Βόρειο, Νότιο λιμάνι (Patras - PPA Northern, Southern report)

## fcuk

*ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΛΗΨΗ* τεχνικού συμβούλου προχωρά ο Οργανισμός Λιμένα Πατρών μετά από απόφαση του διοικητικού συμβουλίου με σκοπό τη συνδρομή των υπηρεσιών του οργανισμού για την αξιοποίηση της μαρίνας και του πρώην εργοστασίου της Πειραϊκής-Πατραϊκής.

Τη σχετική εισήγηση στο δ.σ. του οργανισμού έκανε ο διευθύνων σύμβουλος κ. Σωτήρης Μαμμάσης και η απόφαση που ελήφθη αποτελεί το πρώτο βήμα για την υλοποίηση των δύο σημαντικών αυτών αναπτυξιακών έργων, που έχει θέσει σε προτεραιότητα ο Ο.Λ.ΠΑ. Α.Ε. και διατυπώνονται στο στρατηγικό του σχέδιο.

Να σημειωθεί ότι το πρώην εργοστάσιο της Πειραϊκής-Πατραϊκής, ένας χώρος που είναι συνυφασμένος με τη βιομηχανική κληρονομιά της πόλης, καταλαμβάνει έκταση 200 στρεμμάτων, εκ των οποίων τα 130.000 τ.μ. είναι δομημένη επιφάνεια.

Η προτεινόμενη αξιοποίηση αφορά στη δημιουργία υποδομών που θα καταστήσουν δυνατή τη λειτουργία του ακινήτου ως εμπορευματικό ή διαμετακομιστικό κέντρο.

*Η μαρίνα*

Στην άλλη πλευρά της λιμενικής λεκάνης της Πάτρας από τους χώρους της πρώην Πειραϊκής Πατραϊκής, στη βόρεια, βρίσκεται η μαρίνα. Διαρκής και αδιάλειπτος στόχο της διοίκησης του ΟΛΠ *[OLPr.AT]*  Α είναι η βελτίωση των παρεχομένων τουριστικών υπηρεσιών.

Μάλιστα ο Ο.Λ.ΠΑ. Α.Ε. έχει αποφασίσει την αναβάθμιση της μαρίνας της Πάτρας και την επέκτασή της ώστε να μπορεί να δέχεται και μεγαλύτερου μεγέθους σκάφη από ό,τι μέχρι σήμερα. Στις προθέσεις της διοίκησης του Ο.Λ.ΠΑ. Α.Ε. είναι να αξιοποιηθεί το τουριστικό τμήμα του λιμανιού και οι χερσαίες εγκαταστάσεις του, ώστε να προσφερθούν υψηλών προδιαγραφών υπηρεσίες σε μεγαλύτερου αριθμού και όγκου τουριστικά σκάφη. 

Η υποβοήθηση των υπηρεσιών του Ο.Λ.ΠΑ. Α.Ε. από τεχνικό σύμβουλο κρίθηκε απαραίτητη, λόγω των αυξημένων ενεργειών που έχουν να διεκπεραιώσουν τα υπηρεσιακά στελέχη του Οργανισμού σε καθημερινή βάση.

Η διαδικασία της πρόσληψης του τεχνικού συμβούλου θα γίνει με ανοικτή διαδικασία, σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις που προβλέπει η κείμενη νομοθεσία (Ν. 3316/05 περί «Ανάθεσης και εκτέλεσης δημοσίων συμβάσεων εκπόνησης μελετών και παροχής συναφών υπηρεσιών και άλλες διατάξεις»).

*ΓΩΓΩ ΚΑΡΑΛΗ* 

ΠΗΓΗ -ΝΑΥΤΕΜΠΟΡΙΚΗ-

----------


## kalypso

kriti 1.jpg

kriti.jpg

superfast xii.jpg

superfast.jpg

φωτογραφίες από web camera του λιμανιού της Πάτρας σήμερα 11:00 το πρωί!Αναχώρηση KRITI I για αρόδο και άφιξη SUPERFAST VI

----------


## kalypso

Εικόνα 178.jpg

d6d003f0.jpg

Μώλος Αγίου Νικολάου.

----------


## .voyager

Superfast VI & Ionian Queen

DSC00708.JPG

DSC00706.JPG

----------


## kalypso

limani patras.jpg


Νότια είσοδος λιμένα Πατρών!

----------


## kalypso

111111111111.jpg

qqqqqq.jpg

Βόρεια είσοδος λιμένα Πατρών!

----------


## kalypso

Εικόνα 320.jpg

¶ποψις λιμένα Πατρών,νότιο τμήμα.

----------


## kalypso

Εικόνα 324.jpg

3333333333333333333333333333333.jpg


¶ποψις λιμένα Πατρών,βόρειο τμήμα.

----------


## .voyager

Λιμάνι Πάτρας, 26η Ιανουαρίου  :Smile: 

DSC00766.JPG

DSC00784.JPG

DSC00788.JPG

----------


## kalypso

Εικόνα 438.jpg

Εικόνα 441.jpg

νυχτερινή άποψις του λιμένα Πατρών.(terminal)

----------


## kalypso

Εικόνα 447.jpg

Εικόνα 453.jpg

νυχτερινή άποψις λιμένα Πατρών

----------


## kalypso

Σήμερα κατά τις 16:00 μ.μ. έφτασε στην Πάτρα το Sapphire.Αύριο θα επισκεφτεί το λιμάνι των Χανίων και μετα την Ρόδο,και θα καταλήξει την κρουαζιέρα στην Κύπρο.... Ωρα αναχώρησης 21:00 μ.μ.

2691.jpg

2711.jpg

2735.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

ωραιες φωτο ..ευχαριστουμε............ :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## .voyager

Σήμερα στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας μου τη "μπήκε" ο Ερωτόκριτος!! Εδώ μια φώτο, μόλις έχω πατήσει φρένο  :Very Happy: 

DSC01973.JPG

Το Superfast-ακι με προσπέρασε, πάντως!  :Wink: 

DSC01967.JPG

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Λιμάνι Πάτρας .

Patra.JPG

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Από ότι φαίνεται γίνονται εργασίες εκβάθυνσης και αυτή τη στιγμή γίνονται στα βορειοδυτικά της Βόρειας Προβλήτας.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Και για να έχουμε μια καλύτερη εικόνα του λιμανιού:

Πηγή εικόνας: http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/

----------


## Trakman

Τον τελευταίο καιρό έχουν ξεκινήσει πάλι τα έργα στο νέο λιμάνι της Πάτρας. Έχω δει αρκετούς πλωτούς εκσκαφείς αλλά και εργολαβικά μηχανήματα να δουλεύουν. Να θυμίσω ότι τα έργα είχαν παγώσει για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα λόγω πτώχευσης που είχε κηρύξει ο προηγούμενος ανάδοχος του έργου. Ας ελπίσουμε να γίνει ένα πραγματικό στολίδι!!

----------


## mastrovasilis

Το τρίτο μέρος της μελέτης για τη δημιουργία Εμπορευματικού Κέντρου στις εγκαταστάσεις της Πειραϊκής Πατραϊκής παρουσίασε σε ειδική εκδήλωση, στο Επιμελητήριο Αχαΐας, η διοίκηση του ΟΛΠ  σε συνεργασία με τα μελετητικά γραφεία «ΚΙΩΝ», «Ernst & Young» και «Omikron 5», που έχουν αναλάβει το συγκεκριμένο έργο.



Η διοίκηση του ΟΛΠΑ κάλεσε τους τοπικούς φορείς σε διαβούλευση, όπως είχε δεσμευθεί, προκειμένου να ενημερωθούν για τα σχέδια μετατροπής του πρώην εργοστασίου σε Εμπορευματικό Κέντρο και να καταθέσουν προτάσεις για τις χρήσεις και τα πολεοδομικά χαρακτηριστικά των παρεμβάσεων. 

Η κοινοπραξία των μελετητικών γραφείων παρουσίασε δύο εναλλακτικές προτάσεις του υπό διαμόρφωση master plan και, όπως τονίστηκε, υπάρχουν ζητήματα σε θεσμικό και σε πολεοδομικό επίπεδο, για τα οποία, εάν υπάρξει συνεργασία και κοινωνική συναίνεση, τότε το Εμπορευματικό Κέντρο θα μπορούσε να αρχίσει να κατασκευάζεται ακόμα και μέσα στο 2009.

Από τα 180 στρέμματα της Πειραϊκής - Πατραϊκής, με βάση το νόμο, ο ΟΛΠΑ υποχρεούται να εκχωρήσει στο Δήμο Πατρέων έκταση 76 στρεμμάτων για κοινή χρήση.

Με βάση τις δύο προτάσεις των μελετητών, η υπό εκχώρηση έκταση εμφανίζεται στα σχέδια ως ενιαίος χώρος πίσω από τις εγκαταστάσεις της Π.Π. ή βορειοανατολικά του χώρου.

Σύμφωνα με τους μελετητές, τα υφιστάμενα κτήρια δεν είναι αξιοποιήσιμα για τις λειτουργίες του Εμπορευματικού Κέντρου, όμως, με βάση κάποια μελέτη, ίσως θα μπορούσε να διασωθεί κάποιο δείγμα αρχιτεκτονικής του χώρου.

Κατά τα λοιπά, αναφέρθηκε ότι το Εμπορευματικό Κέντρο θα λειτουργεί ως συμπλήρωμα της συνολικής λειτουργίας του λιμανιού και υπολογίζεται να διακινεί μέχρι 70.000 εμπορευματοκιβώτια το χρόνο.

Οσον αφορά τις χρήσεις του Εμπορευματικού Κέντρου, προβλέπονται οι εξής: στάθμευση ασυνόδευτων, ρυμουλκούμενων πλατφόρμων και μεταφορά τους με τράκτορες από/προς τα πλοία Ro-Ro των γραμμών Πάτρας - Ιταλίας, στάθμευση φορτηγών οχημάτων που προορίζονται για επιβίβαση στα πλοία Ro-Ro των γραμμών Πάτρας - Ιταλίας, αποθήκευση κενών εμπορευματοκιβωτίων, σταθμός διαλογής εμπορευματοκιβωτίων (κένωση, ανασυσκευασία και πλήρωση) και αποθήκευση και διανομή εμπορευμάτων.

Παράλληλα με αυτές τις λειτουργίες, προβλέπονται και άλλες συμπληρωματικές, οι οποίες θα έχουν στόχο την εξυπηρέτηση των υπηρεσιών, όπως ξενώνας για τους οδηγούς, υποδομές εστίασης κ.ά.

Οι μελετητές ανέφεραν ακόμα ότι το Εμπορευματικό Κέντρο, ως επένδυση, είναι βιώσιμη, καθώς ήδη υπάρχει η κρίσιμη μάζα εμπορευματοκιβωτίων και οι μελλοντικές προοπτικές για μια τέτοια επιχειρηματική προσπάθεια, σε συνδυασμό με το νέο λιμάνι, όπου αυτή τη στιγμή εκπονείται η μελέτη για το εμπορευματικό τμήμα.

Η κατασκευή του θα μπορούσε να γίνει με ΣΔΙΤ ή με σύμβαση παραχώρησης σε κάποιον επενδυτή για τουλάχιστον 30 χρόνια.

Μάλιστα ο ΟΛΠΑ έχει αναθέσει στο Οικονομικό Πανεπιστήμιο του Πειραιά την εκπόνηση μελέτης για την κατάσταση και τις προοπτικές διακίνησης εμπορευματοκιβωτίων από το λιμάνι της Πάτρας και της ευρύτερης περιοχής.

Οι προτάσεις 

Ο διευθύνων σύμβουλος του ΟΛΠΑ, Σωτήρης Μαμμάσης, τόνισε, από την πλευρά του, ότι οι εγκαταστάσεις της Πειραϊκής Πατραϊκής δεν είναι ό,τι το καλύτερο για το νέο λιμάνι, όμως ο χώρος θα προσδώσει προστιθέμενη αξία και η σύνθεση των προτάσεων μπορεί να είναι εφικτή για ένα έργο που θα φέρει ανάπτυξη στην Πάτρα.

Στις προσπάθειες του ΟΛΠΑ για αναπτυξιακές πρωτοβουλίες αναφέρθηκε και ο πρόεδρος του δ.σ. ΟΛΠΑ, Νίκος Δούρος.

πηγή. Ναυτεμπορική

----------


## Trakman

Ας ανοίξουμε ένα θέμα και για το λιμάνι της Πάτρας...

----------


## Trakman

Η τελευταία ημέρα των εκδηλώσεων του &#171;NoBorderCamp&#187; ήταν τελικά η πιο θερμή, καθώς αλληλέγγυοι στους μετανάστες συγκρούστηκαν με τις ειδικές δυνάμεις του λιμενικού και της Αστυνομίας στο λιμάνι.
  Τα επεισόδια σημειώθηκαν όταν περίπου 200 άτομα του αντιεξουσιαστικού χώρου προσπάθησαν να εισβάλουν στο λιμάνι, από το μόλο της Αγίου Νικολάου. Τους αντιεξουσιαστές απώθησαν οι άνδρες των ΜΑΤ που βρίσκονταν στο σημείο, ωστόσο, για περίπου 10 λεπτά η είσοδος του λιμανιού στο μόλο θύμισε εμπόλεμη ζώνη, με καδρόνια και πέτρες να εκτοξεύονται προς τους αστυνομικούς και αυτοί να απαντούν με δακρυγόνα και χημικά σπρέι. 
  Οι αντιεξουσαιστές συγκεντρώθηκαν στις 12 το μεσημέρι στην πλατεία Όλγας, στο πλαίσιο διαδήλωσης που είχε προγραμματιστεί από τους διοργανωτές του &#171;NoBorderCamp&#187;. Η διαδήλωση ξεκίνησε λίγο μετά τη 1 το μεσημέρι τα 200 άτομα κατευθύνθηκαν προς το λιμάνι της Πάτρας. 
  Η πληροφορία, ωστόσο, είχε φτάσει στις αστυνομικές και λιμενικές αρχές, δηλαδή πως οι διαδηλωτές θα επιδιώξουν μέσω του μόλου της Αγίου Νικολάου να καταλάβουν πλοίο της γραμμής Πάτρα – Ιταλία. Η πληροφορία επιβεβαιώθηκε όταν οι ακτιβιστές προσπάθησαν να εισέλθουν σε πλοίο που βρισκόταν στο λιμάνι, ωστόσο, ο καπετάνιος πρόλαβε και σήκωσε τις μπουκαπόρτες.  
  Η πρόσβαση στο λιμάνι, όμως, ήταν αδύνατη λόγω και των αυστηρών μέτρων, καθώς δύο διμοιρίες των ΜΑΤ και μία των Ειδικών Δυνάμεων του Λιμενικού Σώματος βρίσκονταν παρατεταγμένες στην είσοδο που υπάρχει στο μόλο της Αγίου Νικολάου. Στη θέα των ισχυρών δυνάμεων τα άτομα του αντιεξουσιαστικού χώρου προέταξαν τις σημαίες και κάπου εκεί ξεκίνησε η μάχη σώμα με σώμα, όπου έπεσαν και δακρυγόνα. Μετά από 10 λεπτά τα πράγματα ηρέμησαν, ωστόσο, η κατάσταση παρέμενε εκρηκτική. 
  Ο Λιμενάρχης Πατρών Απόστολος Λιούρδης ανέλαβε προσωπικά τις διαπραγματεύσεις με τους επικεφαλής των διαδηλωτών και αφού δεσμεύτηκαν πως δεν θα προχωρήσουν σε επεισόδια εντός του λιμανιού, τους επετράπη να πραγματοποιήσουν κανονικά την πορεία τους μέσα από τη λιμενική ζώνη και να κρεμάσουν πανό διαμαρτυρίας για λίγα λεπτά της ώρας. Οι 200 διαδηλωτές υπό την επίβλεψη ισχυρών δυνάμεων του λιμενικού και της Αστυνομίας έφτασαν μέχρι το “SuperFast 5” και επέστρεψαν στην πλατεία Τριών Συμμάχων, όπου και διαλύθηκαν.   
  Ιδιαίτερη εντύπωση προκάλεσε το γεγονός πως κανείς από του πρόσφυγες που διαμένουν στον καταυλισμό της Ηρώων Πολυτεχνείου δεν συμμετείχε στη διαδήλωση και οι Αφγανοί κοιτούσαν αμήχανοι την κατάσταση που είχε δημιουργηθεί έξω από την περίφραξη. Αστυνομία και λιμενικό δεν προχώρησαν σε συλλήψεις, ενώ από τα επεισόδια δεν σημειώθηκε τραυματισμός.

_Πηγή: http://www.patranews.gr/news.asp?ID=10444_

----------


## Trakman

Χωρίς να πει και πολλά πράγματα, ο Υπουργός Ναυτιλίας Γ. Βουλγαράκης ναι μεν άκουσε τα θέματα που του έθεσαν οι φορείς της Πάτρας, απέφυγε δε τις «κακοτοπιές» με γενικές και αόριστες τοποθετήσεις, κατά την επίσκεψή του στη Αχαϊκή πρωτεύουσα. 
 Στο βασικό αίτημα των πολιτών που τέθηκε από το Δήμαρχο Πατρέων κ. Ανδρέα Φούρα, σχετικά με το διαχωρισμό της λιμενικής από την παραλιακή ζώνη και την παραχώρηση στο Ελληνικό Δημόσιο των εκτάσεων που δεν προορίζονται μετά τη δημιουργία του νέου λιμανιού για λιμενική δραστηριότητα, ο Υπουργός απάντησε χαρακτηρίζοντας το αίτημα ως ιδεολογικού περιεχομένου αναζήτηση!
 «Φαντάζομαι αυτός που κατεβαίνει στο λιμάνι δεν ρωτάει ποιος το διοικεί ρε παιδιά. Αυτό είναι ένα δεύτερο ζήτημα το οποίο είναι ιδεολογικού περιεχομένου αναζήτηση, άμα θέλετε τη γνώμη μου», ανέφερε χαρακτηριστικά ο κύριος Βουλγαράκης, προκαλώντας την αντίδραση του Δήμου.  
 Ο Δήμαρχος Πατρεών κ. Ανδρέας Φούρας εμφανίζεται έτοιμος για ακόμα μία φορά να προχωρήσει σε δημοψήφισμα για το κρίσιμο αυτό θέμα. Ο Δήμαρχος από τα πρώτα λεπτά της συνάντησής του με τον κ. Γιώργο Βουλγαράκη αιφνιδίασε τον Υπουργό, καθώς στη συζήτηση συμμετείχαν και οι επικεφαλείς των παρατάξεων του Δημοτικού Συμβουλίου, πλην του κ. Κώστα Πελετίδη ο οποίος απείχε, ωστόσο, έστειλε υπόμνημα με τις θέσεις του. Ο κύριος Φούρας με το «τέχνασμα» αυτό θέλησε να δείξει στον κύριο Βουλγαράκη πως το αίτημα του δήμου αποτελεί πάγιο αίτημα της πόλης και υπάρχει ομοψυχία των δημοτικών παρατάξεων. 
  «Όλοι ζητήσαμε κάτι πολύ συγκεκριμένο. Τώρα να διαχωριστεί το λιμάνι από την παραλιακή ζώνη και να γίνει ένας χώρος που θα αναπτυχθούν δραστηριότητες με τη σύμφωνη γνώμη των πολιτών, να περάσει δηλαδή στο Ελληνικό Δημόσιο», ανέφερε ο κ. Ανδρέας Φούρας.
 Ο Δήμαρχος επανέφερε και το αίτημά του για τη διενέργεια δημοψηφίσματος με μοναδικό θέμα αυτό του λιμανιού. Όπως ξεκαθάρισε «εμείς περιμένουμε τις αποφάσεις και αν αυτές δεν συμπίπτουν με τις θέσεις του Δημοτικού Συμβουλίου και της Δημοτικής Αρχής, η Πάτρα θα κάνει δημοψήφισμα». 
 ΔΕΣΜΕΥΣΕΙΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΕΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ
 Το μόνο θέμα για το οποίο δεσμεύτηκε ο Υπουργός από την πρώτη του επίσκεψη στο Νομάρχη Αχαΐας κ. Δημήτρη Κατσικόπουλο, ήταν για το χρονοδιάγραμμα ολοκλήρωσης των εργασιών του νέου λιμανιού. Όπως είπε χαρακτηριστικά αμέσως μετά τη συνάντησή του με το Νομάρχη στο νέο κτίριο της Νομαρχίας στην οδό Πανεπιστημίου, *το νέο λιμάνι θα ολοκληρωθεί τον Μάιο του 2010 που λήγει το χρονοδιάγραμμα, ωστόσο, θα γίνουν προσπάθειες για να ολοκληρωθεί μέχρι τα τέλη του 2009*.
 Για τον κώδικα ασφαλείας ISPS και την εφαρμογή του στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας, ο υπουργός ανέφερε πως δεν έχει τεθεί ακόμα σε λειτουργία, ωστόσο, υπάρχουν ήδη ισοδύναμα μέτρα έως τη σταδιακή εφαρμογή του, όπως προβλέπεται από Διεθνής Συμβάσεις. 
 ΕΦΥΓΕ «ΑΡΟΝ - ΑΡΟΝ» Ο ΥΠΟΥΡΓΟΣ         
 Ο Υπουργός Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας είχε από νωρίς χτες το πρωί τροποποιήσει το πρόγραμμά του. Οι ραγδαίες πολιτικές εξελίξεις, όμως, ανάγκασαν το Γιώργο Βουλγαράκη να μεταβεί «άρον – άρον» στην Αθήνα και να διακόψει την επίσκεψή του στη μέση. Παράλληλα, ακύρωσε και την κομματική του συνάντηση με στελέχη της ΝΟΔΕ Αχαΐας της Νέας Δημοκρατίας σε αίθουσα κεντρικού ξενοδοχείου, που είχε προγραμματιστεί για τις 7 χτες το απόγευμα. 





_Πηγή: http://www.patranews.gr_

----------


## Trakman

Από την ιστοσελίδα του Οργανισμού Λιμένος Πατρών (http://www.patrasport.gr/el/organiza..._157140192_878) διαβάζουμε για το νέο λιμάνι:

*  Το   Μελλον * 


  Είναι παραδεκτό ότι ο ρόλος του Λιμανιού της Πάτρας είναι   σημαντικός όσον αφορά την οικονομική ανάπτυξη της πόλης της   Πάτρας αλλά και της ευρύτερης περιοχής και της Ελλάδας   γενικότερα.   
  Οι   δυνατότητες εξυπηρέτησης του σημερινού Λιμανιού όμως είναι   περιορισμένες, λόγω ελλείψεως χερσαίων χώρων για την αντιμετώπιση   της μεγάλης κίνησης φορτηγών και ΙΧ οχημάτων. Επίσης υπάρχουν   μεγάλες δυσχέρειες στη σύνδεση του με το υπεραστικό δίκτυο,   δεδομένου ότι το Λιμάνι περιβάλλεται ασφυκτικά από την πόλη και   κατά συνέπεια όλη η κίνηση διέρχεται μέσα από το αστικό δίκτυο το   οποίο είναι τελείως ανεπαρκές.   
  Λόγω   των παραπάνω προβλημάτων ο Οργανισμός Λιμένος Πατρών A.E. σε   συνεργασία με το Υπουργείο Χωροταξίας Περιβάλλοντος και Δημοσίων   Έργων ολοκλήρωσε τη μελέτη και ήδη από το 1997 άρχισε η κατασκευή   Νέου Λιμένα στην ακτή Δυμαίων 1 χλμ. νότια του υπάρχοντος και   προβλέπεται να εξυπηρετήσει όλα τα είδη των συνδυασμένων   μεταφορών.   
   
  Το Νέο Λιμάνι θα συνδέεται με την βόρεια Παράκαμψη των Πατρών   μέσω του κόμβου Κ5 με συνδετήριους δρόμους παραπλεύρως του   ποταμού Γλαύκου, διευκολύνοντας έτσι την πρόσβαση στο Λιμάνι,   αλλα και ανακουφίζοντας το κυκλοφοριακό πρόβλημα της   πόλης.   
*    Χαρακτηριστικά   Έργου
  * 


 Κατασκευή παραλιακού κρηπιδοτοίχου μήκους   600μ. από κυψελωτά κιβώτια από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα με ωφέλιμο   βάθος -11.0μ. Τα κιβώτια θα κατασκευασθούν σε ειδική πλωτή εξέδρα   θα ρυμουλκηθούν δια θαλάσσης και θα ποντιστούν στις αντίστοιχες   θέσεις με πλήρωση του εσωτερικού τους με νερό.  
 Κυματοθραύστη μικτής διατομής μήκους   1200μ., με πρόβλεψη γεωφασμάτων αντοχής στην έδρασή   του.  
 Επιχώσεις για δημιουργία χερσαίων χώρων   όπισθεν των κρηπιδωμάτων εμβαδού 150   στρεμμάτων.  
 Έργα   βελτίωσης του χαμηλής φέρουσας ικανότητας πυθμένα με έμπηξη   γεωσυνθετικών στραγγιστηριών, σταδιακή προφόρτιση και κατασκευή   χαλικοπασσάλων.  
  Το   Νέο Λιμάνι θα έχει πριονωτά κρηπιδώματα συνολικού μήκους 1000 μ.   περίπου, με βάθος 11 μ. με την δημιουργία 5 νηοδόχων και 250.000   τμ. χερσαίων χώρων για την εξυπηρέτηση της επιβατικής   κίνησης.   
  Επίσης θα δημιουργηθεί εμπορική προβλήτα 300 μ. καθώς και   χερσαίοι χώροι 140.000 τμ. για την εναπόθεση εμπορευμάτων και την   εξυπηρέτηση της εμπορευματικής κίνησης.   
  Θα   προστατεύεται από κυματοθραύστη μήκους 1500μ. παράλληλο με τα   κρηπιδώματα και σε απόσταση 350 μ. από   αυτά.   

  Το   2004 θα έχουν ολοκληρωθεί οι εργασίες των λιμενικών έργων   (κρηπιδώματα-κυματοθραύστης) των 4 νηοδόχων του Νέου Λιμανιού που   θα συνδέεται με την περιμετρική της πόλης και προβλέπεται η   σιδηροδρομική σύνδεση αυτού από εγκεκριμένη μελέτη του Ο.Σ.Ε., ως   και εμπορευματικός σταθμός.
   


*  Συνοχή / Συνέργεια με   άλλα έργα * 

 Με την συμπλήρωση των έργων σε συνδυασμό με   την κατασκευή του λιμένα της Ηγουμενίτσας θα εξυπηρετείται   ικανοποιητικά η ζήτηση από/προς Ιταλία / Ευρωπαϊκή Κοινότητα   τουλάχιστον μέχρι το έτος 2 010.  


*  Σκοπιμότητα &   αποτελέσματα * 



 Το λιμάνι αποτελεί δυτική πύλη της Χώρας   μας και τα τελευταία χρόνια λειτουργεί σε κατάσταση υπερκορεσμού   λόγω της αλματώδους αύξησης του κυκλοφοριακού φόρτου ιδίως μετά   τα γεγονότα στην πρώην Γιουγκοσλαβία. Το προτεινόμενο έργο σε   συνδυασμό με την ολοκλήρωση του οδικού άξονα του ΠΑΘΕ στοχεύει   στην άμεση διασύνδεση της Ελλάδας με την Ε.Ε. ικανοποιώντας τους   βασικούς στόχους της στρατηγικής μεταφορών της χώρας για   εναλλακτικές διεθνείς συνδέσεις και υλοποίηση των ολοκληρωμένων   μεταφορικών διαδρόμων στον άξονα Δύσης -   Ανατολής.

*   Προϋπολογισμος   Έργου:61.628.760 εκ.ευρω (21 Δις δρχ.) * 


*    Πηγές   Χρηματοδότησης:Εθνκό Σκέλος Β ΚΠΣ &   INTERREG
 * 

*    Φορέας   Υλοποίησης:ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ/Γ.Γ.Δ.Ε./Δ/νση   Δ4*

----------


## Trakman

«Σιδερόφρακτη ζώνη» αποτελεί από αργά το βράδυ της Δευτέρας, αλλά κυρίως από το πρωί της Τρίτης, η παραλιακή περιοχή της Πάτρας και το λιμάνι της, καθώς μετά τα σοβαρά επεισόδια μεταξύ αλλοδαπών και αρχών ασφαλείας το απόγευμα της Δευτέρας, έσπευσαν στην πόλη σημαντικές ενισχύσεις αστυνομικών και λιμενικών δυνάμεων από άλλες περιοχές της χώρας.
Η ενίσχυση των αστυνομικών δυνάμεων εκτός και των λιμενικών εντός λιμένος, ήταν ορατή δια «γυμνού οφθαλμού» σε οποιονδήποτε και χαρακτηριστικό ήταν πως δεκάδες αστυνομικοί της ΟΠΚΕ με εξοπλισμό βρίσκονταν σε 24ωρη βάση γύρω από τον σταθμό υποδοχής του λιμανιού και στην παραλιακή οδό της Ηρώων Πολυτεχνείου. Πάντως, η Τρίτη δεν θύμιζε σε τίποτα τα σοβαρά επεισόδια που έγιναν μια μέρα νωρίτερα, με τους αλλοδαπούς να έχουν περιοριστεί στην περιοχή του καταυλισμού, ενώ και κάποιοι που θεάθηκαν να κυκλοφορούν κοντά στο λιμάνι απομακρύνθηκαν γρήγορα από τις αστυνομικές δυνάμεις. Η ισχυρή επιτήρηση του λιμανιού θα συνεχιστεί και τις επόμενες μέρες, καθώς εκφράζονται φόβοι για αναζωπύρωση των επεισοδίων με την παραμικρή αφορμή, ενώ δεν αποκλείεται και το ενδεχόμενο της προβοκάτσιας η της εκμετάλλευσης του κλίματος έντασης που υπάρχει, από κάποιους κύκλους.
Την ίδια ώρα, η σύσκεψη της Πέμπτης στο υπουργείο Εσωτερικών, μεταξύ του υπουργού, Προκόπη Παυλόπουλου και των τοπικών φορέων, για την επιλογή του χώρου κατασκευής του οργανωμένου χώρου φιλοξενίας, δείχνει να λαμβάνει ακόμα πιο επείγοντα χαρακτήρα, καθώς μετά τα τελευταία επεισόδια έντονη είναι η αναστάτωση και ο φόβος των πολιτών που διαμένουν κοντά στον καταυλισμό των αλλοδαπών.
Την ανησυχία της για τα επεισόδια εξέφρασε την Τρίτη και η δημοτική Αρχή, που δια του εκπροσώπου Τύπου, Ζώη Μαρίνου, τόνισε πως «η κυβέρνηση οφείλει να αντιμετωπίσει το πρόβλημα, επισπεύδοντας όλες τις διαδικασίες για την χωροθέτηση κέντρου υποδοχής και ενισχύοντας την αστυνόμευση στη λιμενική ζώνη, κάτι που δυστυχώς δεν έχει γίνει μέχρι σήμερα παρά τις αποφάσεις που είχαν ληφθεί στην πρώτη σύσκεψη στο Υπουργείο Εσωτερικών». Επιπλέον κάλεσε τους πρόσφυγες να αποφεύγουν ενέργειες και κινήσεις από τις οποίες μόνο χαμένοι μπορούν να βγουν. 
Όσον αφορά ειδικότερα την σύσκεψη της προσεχούς Πέμπτης, στο υπουργείο  Εσωτερικών, ο Ζώης Μαρίνος ανέφερε ότι έως σήμερα η δημοτική αρχή δεν έχει την παραμικρή ενημέρωση για τις θέσεις που έχουν προεπιλεγεί για το κέντρο υποδοχής. Παρ΄ όλα αυτά υπενθύμισε ότι ο δήμαρχος θα προσέλθει στην σύσκεψη με την θέση ότι ο χώρος υποδοχής και φιλοξενίας προσφύγων δεν μπορεί να βρίσκεται στον πολεοδομικό ιστό της Πάτρας ή οποιουδήποτε άλλου αστικού κέντρου του νομού, ούτε στις παρυφές της Πάτρας ή κάποιας άλλης αστικής περιοχής του νομού. Διαφορετική θέση θα βρει αντίθεση την δημοτική αρχή. «Έχουμε πολλές φορές πει ότι στόχος της δημοτικής αρχής είναι η εξασφάλιση ανθρώπινων συνθηκών διαβίωσης των προσφύγων, συνθηκών που να απαντούν σε κανόνες διαφύλαξης της υγείας τους αλλά και της δημόσιας υγείας εν γένει και συμμεριζόμαστε απόλυτα τόσο το δράμα αυτών των συνανθρώπων μας όσο και τις αντιδράσεις που εγείρονται από τους περιοίκους του υφιστάμενου πρόχειρου καταυλισμού, στην περιοχή της Ηρώων Πολυτεχνείου» τόνισε ο Ζώης Μαρίνος ο οποίος συμπλήρωσε ότι ο δήμος, αυτές τις μέρες ετοιμάζει φυλλάδιο γραμμένο στην Αφγανική γλώσσα το οποίο θα διανεμηθεί στους πρόσφυγες με χρηστικές πληροφορίες για τις διαδικασίες νομιμοποίησης της παραμονής τους στην Ελλάδα για όσους από αυτούς θέλουν να μείνουν και να εργαστούν εδώ.

_Πηγή: www.gowest.gr
_

----------


## Trakman

> «Σιδερόφρακτη ζώνη» αποτελεί από αργά το βράδυ της Δευτέρας, αλλά κυρίως από το πρωί της Τρίτης, η παραλιακή περιοχή της Πάτρας και το λιμάνι της, καθώς μετά τα σοβαρά επεισόδια μεταξύ αλλοδαπών και αρχών ασφαλείας το απόγευμα της Δευτέρας, έσπευσαν στην πόλη σημαντικές ενισχύσεις αστυνομικών και λιμενικών δυνάμεων από άλλες περιοχές της χώρας.
> Η ενίσχυση των αστυνομικών δυνάμεων εκτός και των λιμενικών εντός λιμένος, ήταν ορατή δια «γυμνού οφθαλμού» σε οποιονδήποτε και χαρακτηριστικό ήταν πως δεκάδες αστυνομικοί της ΟΠΚΕ με εξοπλισμό βρίσκονταν σε 24ωρη βάση γύρω από τον σταθμό υποδοχής του λιμανιού και στην παραλιακή οδό της Ηρώων Πολυτεχνείου. Πάντως, η Τρίτη δεν θύμιζε σε τίποτα τα σοβαρά επεισόδια που έγιναν μια μέρα νωρίτερα, με τους αλλοδαπούς να έχουν περιοριστεί στην περιοχή του καταυλισμού, ενώ και κάποιοι που θεάθηκαν να κυκλοφορούν κοντά στο λιμάνι απομακρύνθηκαν γρήγορα από τις αστυνομικές δυνάμεις. Η ισχυρή επιτήρηση του λιμανιού θα συνεχιστεί και τις επόμενες μέρες, καθώς εκφράζονται φόβοι για αναζωπύρωση των επεισοδίων με την παραμικρή αφορμή, ενώ δεν αποκλείεται και το ενδεχόμενο της προβοκάτσιας η της εκμετάλλευσης του κλίματος έντασης που υπάρχει, από κάποιους κύκλους.
> Την ίδια ώρα, η σύσκεψη της Πέμπτης στο υπουργείο Εσωτερικών, μεταξύ του υπουργού, Προκόπη Παυλόπουλου και των τοπικών φορέων, για την επιλογή του χώρου κατασκευής του οργανωμένου χώρου φιλοξενίας, δείχνει να λαμβάνει ακόμα πιο επείγοντα χαρακτήρα, καθώς μετά τα τελευταία επεισόδια έντονη είναι η αναστάτωση και ο φόβος των πολιτών που διαμένουν κοντά στον καταυλισμό των αλλοδαπών.
> Την ανησυχία της για τα επεισόδια εξέφρασε την Τρίτη και η δημοτική Αρχή, που δια του εκπροσώπου Τύπου, Ζώη Μαρίνου, τόνισε πως «η κυβέρνηση οφείλει να αντιμετωπίσει το πρόβλημα, επισπεύδοντας όλες τις διαδικασίες για την χωροθέτηση κέντρου υποδοχής και ενισχύοντας την αστυνόμευση στη λιμενική ζώνη, κάτι που δυστυχώς δεν έχει γίνει μέχρι σήμερα παρά τις αποφάσεις που είχαν ληφθεί στην πρώτη σύσκεψη στο Υπουργείο Εσωτερικών». Επιπλέον κάλεσε τους πρόσφυγες να αποφεύγουν ενέργειες και κινήσεις από τις οποίες μόνο χαμένοι μπορούν να βγουν. 
> Όσον αφορά ειδικότερα την σύσκεψη της προσεχούς Πέμπτης, στο υπουργείο  Εσωτερικών, ο Ζώης Μαρίνος ανέφερε ότι έως σήμερα η δημοτική αρχή δεν έχει την παραμικρή ενημέρωση για τις θέσεις που έχουν προεπιλεγεί για το κέντρο υποδοχής. Παρ΄ όλα αυτά υπενθύμισε ότι ο δήμαρχος θα προσέλθει στην σύσκεψη με την θέση ότι ο χώρος υποδοχής και φιλοξενίας προσφύγων δεν μπορεί να βρίσκεται στον πολεοδομικό ιστό της Πάτρας ή οποιουδήποτε άλλου αστικού κέντρου του νομού, ούτε στις παρυφές της Πάτρας ή κάποιας άλλης αστικής περιοχής του νομού. Διαφορετική θέση θα βρει αντίθεση την δημοτική αρχή. «Έχουμε πολλές φορές πει ότι στόχος της δημοτικής αρχής είναι η εξασφάλιση ανθρώπινων συνθηκών διαβίωσης των προσφύγων, συνθηκών που να απαντούν σε κανόνες διαφύλαξης της υγείας τους αλλά και της δημόσιας υγείας εν γένει και συμμεριζόμαστε απόλυτα τόσο το δράμα αυτών των συνανθρώπων μας όσο και τις αντιδράσεις που εγείρονται από τους περιοίκους του υφιστάμενου πρόχειρου καταυλισμού, στην περιοχή της Ηρώων Πολυτεχνείου» τόνισε ο Ζώης Μαρίνος ο οποίος συμπλήρωσε ότι ο δήμος, αυτές τις μέρες ετοιμάζει φυλλάδιο γραμμένο στην Αφγανική γλώσσα το οποίο θα διανεμηθεί στους πρόσφυγες με χρηστικές πληροφορίες για τις διαδικασίες νομιμοποίησης της παραμονής τους στην Ελλάδα για όσους από αυτούς θέλουν να μείνουν και να εργαστούν εδώ.
> 
> _Πηγή: www.gowest.gr
> _



¶ντε μετά να μπεις στο λιμάνι για φωτογραφίες... :Sad: :evil:

----------


## .voyager

> ¶ντε μετά να μπεις στο λιμάνι για φωτογραφίες...


Εγώ μπαίνω και με το αυτοκίνητο  :Cool: 

Αρκετή αστυνόμευση στη γύρω περιοχή, πάντως...

----------


## Trakman

Leo κερνώ καφέ!!
(Οι φωτογραφίες δεν είναι και οι καλύτερες, η μουντάδα δε βοηθά!)

----------


## Orion_v

:mrgreen:


> (Οι φωτογραφίες δεν είναι και οι καλύτερες, η μουντάδα δε βοηθά!)


Eτσι λες ε ? :mrgreen: να μας πει τη γνωμη του και κανενας αλλος !!!

----------


## sylver23

isa ισα βοηθα η μουνταδα
δειχνει οτι το θεμα της φωτο ειναι τα καραβια και τα κανει να λαμπουν ακομα περισσοτερο.πολυ ωραιες φωτο

----------


## Trakman

> :mrgreen:
> 
> Eτσι λες ε ? :mrgreen: να μας πει τη γνωμη του και κανενας αλλος !!!


Thanks φίλε Orion_v!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

> isa ισα βοηθα η μουνταδα
> δειχνει οτι το θεμα της φωτο ειναι τα καραβια και τα κανει να λαμπουν ακομα περισσοτερο.πολυ ωραιες φωτο


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ sylver23! Να'σαι καλά!!

----------


## vinman

Πάρα πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες!!
....λιμανίσιες....!!!

----------


## Trakman

> Πάρα πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες!!
> ....λιμανίσιες....!!!


Χαίρομαι που σου αρέσουν φίλε vinman!!

----------


## sylver23

πιστευω οτι τωρα μπορεις να αναθεωρησεις και να πεις οτι η φωτο σου ειναι πολυ καλες :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

> πιστευω οτι τωρα μπορεις να αναθεωρησεις και να πεις οτι η φωτο σου ειναι πολυ καλες


 :Surprised: ops: Εντάξει, κάτι κάνουν!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

τελειες φωτο φιλε trakman,ευχαριστουμε πολυ.ειδικα οι δυο οι τελευταιες δεν παιζονται με τιποτα. :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

> τελειες φωτο φιλε trakman,ευχαριστουμε πολυ.ειδικα οι δυο οι τελευταιες δεν παιζονται με τιποτα.


Σ'ευχαριστώ για τα θερμά σου λόγια,να'σαι καλά φίλε μου!!!

----------


## Trakman

Να βάλω και δύο σημερινές που μου άρεσαν με αυτό το φόντο του φθινοπωρινού καιρού...

----------


## mastrovasilis

Εσύ και ο picasso.Εύγε. :Wink:

----------


## Trakman

> Εσύ και ο picasso.Εύγε.


Υπερβολικός, υπερβολικός!! :Wink:  Σ'ευχαριστώ mastrovasili!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

μπα δεν ειναι υπερβολικος.ιδιαιτερα η δευτερη φωτο ειναι κορυφη

----------


## Trakman

> μπα δεν ειναι υπερβολικος.ιδιαιτερα η δευτερη φωτο ειναι κορυφη


Φίλε μου sylver23 τι να πω?!?! Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ είναι λίγο!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ζωγραφος ο Trakman στην κυριολεξια.Η Πατρα εχει την αιγλη της και με το παραπανω.Ειναι ενα λιμανι που αγαπω πολυ.

----------


## Trakman

> Ζωγραφος ο Trakman στην κυριολεξια.Η Πατρα εχει την αιγλη της και με το παραπανω.Ειναι ενα λιμανι που αγαπω πολυ.


Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε Nionio! Να περάσεις καμιά βόλτα καμιά φορά να πάμε να χαζέψουμε λιγάκι στο λιμάνι!

----------


## Trakman

19-9-08

----------


## moutsokwstas

συγχαρητηρια! για μια ακομη φορα  πολυ καλη η δουλεια σου, φιλε.

----------


## Trakman

> συγχαρητηρια! για μια ακομη φορα  πολυ καλη η δουλεια σου, φιλε.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε moutsokwsta! Χαίρομαι που σου αρέσει!

----------


## emerald

Υπέροχη δουλειά Trackman!Keep going! :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

> Υπέροχη δουλειά Trackman!Keep going!


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ! Κάνω ό,τι μπορώ!! :Wink:

----------


## Trakman

Πάτρα, 21-9-08

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Τελειες οι φωτο φιλε trakman,να εισαι καλα :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

> Τελειες οι φωτο φιλε trakman,να εισαι καλα


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου!! :Wink:  Και εσύ να'σαι καλά!!

----------


## .voyager

Μια φώτογραφία μου, ίσως "πολυφορεμένη", αλλά θα 'θελα να τη βάλω κι εδώ, σε μικρή ανάλυση πάντα... 
Το "Porto Leone" στην Πάτρα φυσικά. Πριν 3-4 χρόνια...

port.JPG

----------


## Trakman

Πάτρα 10-10-08, το Ευρώπη Παλάς δεμένο στον 7-8 υποδέχεται το Σοφοκλής Β. που δένει δίπλα του, στον 6. 

P1050529.JPG

----------


## .voyager

Σοφοκλής VS Eusrostar Barcelona VS... το κάρο μου! Η κόντρα της εβδομάδας! (Το Βarcelona μας "έχει" χαλαρά!)  :Very Happy: 
Όλα αυτά σήμερα, 10/10/08, στην 4 της Πάτρας.

DSC00547.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αψογοι και οι δυο πατρινοι, ακουτε Ηρακλιωτες;;;

----------


## Trakman

Ένα φιλάκι για το καλωσόρισμα!!

P1050658.JPG

----------


## mastrovasilis

Νάτη και οι κανονιοβολισμοί.
Γιώργο ότι και να σου πω είναι λίγο. Εύγε.... :Wink: 
Vinman μετά λες για μένα. Βάλε κράνος και στα χαρακώματα γρήγορα..... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

> Νάτη και οι κανονιοβολισμοί.
> Γιώργο ότι και να σου πω είναι λίγο. Εύγε....
> Vinman μετά λες για μένα. Βάλε κράνος και στα χαρακώματα γρήγορα.....


Thanks Μαστροβασίλη!!! :Wink:

----------


## vinman

Trakman και Voyager,μας έχετε ισοπεδώσει σήμερα!!!
Σας ευχαριστούμε για ότι μας χαρίσατε...
Θα ανταποδώσω αρκετά σύντομα!!!

----------


## .voyager

> Wraia ante na doume kai emeis auta ta palikaria apo konta!


Διευκρίνηση: Εγώ εδώ και 6 μήνες μένω πλέον Αθήνα, με την αφορμή της πρακτικής. Πάτρα είναι οι δικοί μου και φίλοι μου, οπότε πετάγομαι (-στε) οποιαδήποτε στιγμή  :Wink: 
Ορίστε και μερικές σημερινές φώτος από Πάτρα.

Για καφέ (χυμό δηλαδή!) στο Pas Mal της μαρίνας
DSC02660.JPG

Superfast I και Ιonian Queen στην 16 και 15 αντίστοιχα.
DSC02664.JPG

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Διευκρίνηση:  οπότε πετάγομαι (-στε) οποιαδήποτε στιγμή Για καφέ (χυμό δηλαδή!)


Αυτές είναι οι καλύτερες βόλτες. :Wink:  Γεια σας - ήρθα - φεύγω.  :Cool:

----------


## Trakman

Πρωινή γαλήνη στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας... 21-10-08

P1050835.JPG

----------


## vinman

Αχ,τι μας κάνεις πρωί πρωί!!!
Ξεκίνησε ο mastrovasilis απο Πειραιά,συνεχίζει ο μάγος της φωτογραφίας Trakman,και βλέπω και μέσα στην ημέρα να μπαίνει σφήνα και ο δάσκαλος Leo απο τη Σύρο να μας αποτελειώσει...
Γιώργο εκπληκτική...!!

----------


## Trakman

> Αχ,τι μας κάνεις πρωί πρωί!!!
> Ξεκίνησε ο mastrovasilis απο Πειραιά,συνεχίζει ο μάγος της φωτογραφίας Trakman,και βλέπω και μέσα στην ημέρα να μπαίνει σφήνα και ο δάσκαλος Leo απο τη Σύρο να μας αποτελειώσει...
> Γιώργο εκπληκτική...!!


Φίλε μου Μάνο, να ξέρεις ότι το μάτι το πρωί ανοίγει και όταν διαβάζει ένα καλό λόγο σαν τον δικό σου!!! Να'σαι καλά!! :Wink:  Σε ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## laz94

Trakman να κάνω μόνο μια ερώτηση? 
Μήπως είσαι φωτογράφος και μας το κρύβεις??? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Δεν γίνονται αυτά τα πράγματα! 
Με κάθε σου φωτογραφία μας τρελένεις κυριολεκτικά!! :Wink:  :Cool: 
Εγώ ένα θα πω:

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!

----------


## japan

Να βάλω και εγώ μια φωτογραφία από το λιμάνι της Πάτρας  :Very Happy: 

PATRA.JPG

----------


## .voyager

Από το Patra Palace του Γιαννάτου είναι τραβηγμένη, φίλε;  :Very Happy:

----------


## japan

Κανονικά!  :Wink:

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ όμορφη φίλε!!!

----------


## Trakman

Πολύ κίνηση σήμερα στο λιμάνι, με το Emerald να ομορφαίνει λίγο την εικόνα και τον αέρα να γίνεται αφορμή για εντυπωσιακές μανούβρες!

Να αφιερώσω τη φώτο στον giannisk88 για τα γενέθλιά του, (χρόνια πολλά, πάντα χαρές στη ζωή σου Γιάννη!!!), στον Roi Baudoin ευχαριστώντας τον γιατί γράφει πολύ όμορφα πράγματα στο θέμα του Καββαδία, πράγματα που για διάφορους προσωπικούς λόγους με συγκινούν πολύ και στον Leo, για δύο λόγους: 1) Πρόσφατα απογοητεύτηκε από την κατάσταση που επικρατεί στο λιμάνι με τους λαθρομετανάστες, και θέλω έτσι να μετριάσω λίγο την αρνητική εικόνα που του δημιουργήθηκε, 2)Για να τον ευχαριστήσω για τις πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες που μας χάρισε αυτές τις μέρες από την πατρίδα μου, η οποία μου λείπει...

----------


## .voyager

Μερκές φώτος από το λιμάνι της Πάτρας, σήμερα το απόγευμα.

Κατάπλους του SFV
DSC00185.JPG

Το Elli T περιμένει το Βασιλιά να λυσει κάβους για να λύσει κι αυτό με τη σειρά του
DSC00214.JPG

Απόπλους του Βασιλιά
DSC00201.JPG

Ο κυματοθραύστης σαν απόνερα του Elli T !
DSC00234.JPG

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Απλα τελειες  :Very Happy: φιλε voyager,να εισαι καλα :Very Happy:

----------


## sea_serenade

Γειά σου .voyager με τα ωραία σου......καλά ε, φοβερές φωτό. Ειδικά το ELLI T και ο κυματοθραύστης...........¶ψογος!!!!

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Αληθεια , το νεο λιμανι της Πατρας ειναι πιο λειτουργικο ;

----------


## kastro

> Αληθεια , το νεο λιμανι της Πατρας ειναι πιο λειτουργικο ;


Πρέπει να αποκτήσει και δεξαμενές.

----------


## .voyager

Όοοταν ολοκληρωθεί και δοθεί προς χρήση, θα είναι αρκετά πιο λειτουργικο. Τα περισσοτερα πλοια θα πλαγιοδετούν. Επιβατηγό λιμάνι θα είναι...

----------


## kalypso

Συμφωνία σε κόκκινο και μπλέ......

Εικόνα 4298.jpg

----------


## Trakman

> Συμφωνία σε κόκκινο και μπλέ......
> 
> Εικόνα 4298.jpg


Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία Καλυψώ!!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ όμορφη Καλυψώ! Πάντα τέτοια  :Very Happy:

----------


## mastropanagos

Ας βαλω και εγω 2 φωτο απο τη προσφατη επισκεψη μου στη πατρα..!!Ειναι απο κινητο βεβαια μιας και ειχα ξεχασει να παρω τη μηχανη μαζι(ειμαι και εξυπνος :Very Happy: )..Τις τραβηξα και λιγο βιαστικα γιατι με κυνηγαγε και ενας λιμενικος επειδη του φωτογραφιζα τα βαπορια.. :Very Happy: 
DSC00266.jpg
DSC00268.jpg

----------


## .voyager

> ¶σε που η κατάσταση στο λιμάνι σε απογοητεύει και σε αποθαρρύνει να πας... Τα ξέρεις!


H κατάσταση είναι χειρότερη από ποτέ. Η χειροτερη των τελευταίων δέκα ετών. Ένα αστείο ανθρωποκυνηγητό συνεχώς και θρασύτατοι μετανάστες παντού. Στο θεατράκι, στην παιδική χαρά, αντί παιδιά, παίζουν... μετανάστες. Κανείς δεν τολμά να αφήσει αυτοκίνητο εκεί μπροστά (έχουν λάβει χώρα περιστατικά κλοπών και παρενοχλήσεων), ορισμένοι οπλοφορούν -βάσει καταγγελειών, στην κλειστή πια καφετέρια της Αγίου Νιολάου κρύβονται μέσα, δυσωσμία παντού και σε όλα τα Πελεκανέικα και την παραλιακή προέκτασή τους η κατάσταση είναι απελπιστική, υποβαθμίζοντάς και καθιστώντας επικίνδυνα μερικά από τα ομορφότερα σημεία της πόλης.

----------


## Trakman

Σοβαρά προβλήματα έχει δημιουργήσει η κακοκαιρία στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας.
Το Olympic Champion κατάφερε και μπήκε στο λιμάνι και πήγε να δέσει στους 7-8, ωστόσο ο δυνατός αέρας το έριξε στον 10. Με τη συμβολή των ρυμουλκών AMAZON και ΠΑΤΡΕΥΣ και μετά από πολύωρη προσπάθεια κατάφερε και έδεσε στον 11.
Το Superfast 1 μετά από 2 προσπάθειες να μπει δεν τα κατάφερε και ανοίχτηκε ξανά. Τελικά μπήκε και έδεσε μόλις πριν λίγο.
Το Olympia Palace παραμένει έξω από το λιμάνι ακόμα.

----------


## Trakman

Πριν λίγο έδεσε και το Ολυμπία.

----------


## sylver23

γιωργο μολις ειπαν στο αλτερ οτι καποιο πλοιο στο λιμανι της πατρας (δεν προλαβα να ακουσω αν ειπε επιβατηγο ή εμπορικο ,ουτε λεπτομερειες)οτι προσεκρουσε/??κατι τετοιο.
επισης ειπε οτι σε καποιο επιβατηγο που εδεσε ειχε ανατραπει φορτηγο μεσα στο γκαραζ.
για δες μπας και μαθουμε τιποτα

----------


## μιχαλης79

Κατά τη διάρκεια χειρισμών πρόσδεσης στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας, το ε/γ-ο/γ πλοίο Olympic Champion προσέκρουσε στο μικρό φορτηγό πλοίο ¶γιος Γεώργιος που ήταν δεμένο στο λιμάνι. Το επιβατηγό εκτελούσε το δρομολόγιο Ανκόνα-Πάρα. Σύμφωνα με το ΥΕΝ αποβιβάστηκαν με απόλυτη ασφάλεια οι 124 επιβάτες και τα φορτηγά ενώ το πλοίο δεν υπέστη ζημιές, σε αντίθεση με το μικρό φορτηγό. Στην περιοχή πνέουν άνεμοι νοτιοδυτικοί εντάσεως 8 μποφώρ

Πηγη: marinews.gr

----------


## dimitris

Τουλαχιστον με γυμνο ματι στο μικρο φορτηγο Αγ. Γεωργιος δεν ειδαμε καμια ζημια...
εδω την ωρα που το ρυμουλκο ΑΜΑΖΩΝ εχει παρει καβο και κραταει την πρυμη λιγο αργοτερα και το ΠΑΤΡΕΥΣ πηρε καβο απο την πλωρη.
olumpic champion.jpg

----------


## Trakman

> γιωργο μολις ειπαν στο αλτερ οτι καποιο πλοιο στο λιμανι της πατρας (δεν προλαβα να ακουσω αν ειπε επιβατηγο ή εμπορικο ,ουτε λεπτομερειες)οτι προσεκρουσε/??κατι τετοιο.
> επισης ειπε οτι σε καποιο επιβατηγο που εδεσε ειχε ανατραπει φορτηγο μεσα στο γκαραζ.
> για δες μπας και μαθουμε τιποτα


Για το πρώτο γεγονός που αναφέρεις προφανώς αναφερόταν στο συμβάν του Champion. Από το σημείο που βρισκόμουν είδα ότι πλησίασε σε απόσταση αναπνοής από το φορτηγό ¶γιος Γεώργιος, δεν μπόρεσα να διακρίνω όμως αν ακούμπησαν καθώς το Champion βρισκόταν μπροστά από το ¶γιος Γεώργιος και η οπτική μου γωνία δε μου επιτρέπει να επιβεβαιώσω πρόσκρουση! Εγώ μέχρι και το post σου ήμουν με την άποψη ότι δεν ακούμπησαν, καθώς μεταξύ Champion και προβλήτας βρισκόταν το ρυμουλκό ΠΑΤΡΕΥΣ, οπότε υπολόγιζα ότι θα επενέβη ώστε να αποφευχθεί η σύγκρουση. Πάντως πριν λίγο που ξαναπέρασα δεν είδα ζημιά στο Champion! :Wink: 
Το δεύτερο περιστατικό που αναφέρεις δεν το γνωρίζω!
Να παρατηρήσω πάντως ότι ο σημερινός καιρός είναι ο χειρότερος που έχω δει στα 5 χρόνια μου στην Πάτρα, και θεωρώ θαύμα ακόμα και το ότι κατάφεραν και μπήκαν στο λιμάνι!! 
*Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο σε όλους τους πλοιάρχους που προσέγγισαν την Πάτρα σήμερα!!!*

----------


## moutsokwstas

limani patras.jpg

limani patra2.jpg

limani patras4.jpg

limani patras5.jpg
εικονες σημερα απο το λιμανι της πατρας, που δειχνουν εν ολιγοις τι επικρατουσε σημερα απο πλευρας καιρικων συνθηκων.

----------


## .voyager

Vlepontas th photo tou Dimitri, pou einai travhgmenh apo thn Agiou Nikolaou, aporw pou akrivws epixeirouse na desei to Champion kai pws vrethhke se auto to shmeio...

----------


## scoufgian

> Vlepontas th photo tou Dimitri, pou einai travhgmenh apo thn Agiou Nikolaou, aporw pou akrivws epixeirouse na desei to Champion kai pas vrethhke se auto to shmeio...


no comments.επρεπε να ησουν εκει να το δεις με τα ιδια σου τα ματια......

----------


## scoufgian

> επισης ειπε οτι σε καποιο επιβατηγο που εδεσε ειχε ανατραπει φορτηγο μεσα στο γκαραζ.
> για δες μπας και μαθουμε τιποτα


φιλε sylver θα σε καλυψουμε κι εδω με τη παρακατω φωτογραφια.κοιταξε το πρασινο φορτηγο στο πισω μερος του πλοιου.........
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23067

----------


## sea_serenade

Αουτς.......αυτό πόνεσε!!!!!!

----------


## scoufgian

και για να ολοκληρωσουμε το ρεπορταζ ,τα 2 πλοια φαντασματα θαλασσοδερνονται ,αρκετα μετρα μακρια ,απο τη μπουκα του λιμανιου της Πατρας
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23070

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 23072

----------


## Rocinante

Γιαννη μου δεν μας καλυψες απλως.
Μας πλακωσες......:shock:

----------


## Trakman

Πριν λίγο αναχώρησε ξανά το Champion μετά τη σημερινή του ταλαιπωρία...

----------


## sylver23

το λεω και εδω καταπληκτικος και εσυ και ο μουτσοκωστας ,τρακμαν δημητρης ,προυσσος
μπραβο σε ολους

----------


## sea_serenade

Πραγματικά παιδιά, η δουλειά που κάνατε για εμάς είναι απίστευτη... Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο και ένα μεγαλύτερο ευχαριστώ σε όλους!!!

----------


## Trakman

Πάτρα, 28-11-2008.

----------


## .voyager

Γιατι τα Olympia Palace, SFI και Ionian Queen εμφανίζονται να έχουν αποπλεύσει από Πάτρα πριν περίπου καμιά ώρα; Πλέοντας μάλιστα με 29, 24,1 και 20.7 knots,αντίστοιχα. Είχαμε θέμα με την κακοκαιρία; Διότι έχει αρκετό αέρα.

----------


## .voyager

Το λιμάνι της Πάτρας, αρκετά χρόνια πριν, με δύο Superfast πρώτης και δεύτερης γενιάς, τότε που συνυπήρξαν για λίγο μαζί και οι τρείς.

----------


## .voyager

Το Ερωτόκριτος με τα σινιάλα της Maritime Way (MyWay), καταπλέει στην Πάτρα κι ετοιμάζεται να δέσει με τη βοήθεια ρυμουλκού.

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Εισαι ωραιοςςςς  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Το Ερωτόκριτος με τα σινιάλα της Maritime Way (MyWay), καταπλέει στην Πάτρα κι ετοιμάζεται να δέσει με τη βοήθεια ρυμουλκού.


Φιλε  voyager οι φωτογραφιες σου ειναι καταπληκτικες. :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## diomides

HPIM1729.JPG

HPIM0305.JPG

HPIM1374.JPG

HPIM1401.JPG

HPIM1417.JPG

----------


## scoufgian

διομηδη παρα πολλα μπραβο...........

----------


## sea_serenade

Σωστότατος ο Διομήδης, πολύ όμορφες οι φωτό. Bravo!!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

Συγχαρητηρια Διομηδη οι φωτογραφιες σου ειναι απιθανες

----------


## diomides

ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
ακομα μερικες που τονιζουν αυτο το ιδιομορφο 'κολλαζ' (χαρακτηριστικο στοιχειο εξελιξης ολων των ελληνικων πολεων),πλοιων πολυκατοικιων και ανθρωπων που συμβαινει (και) εδω στην πατρα
070408195736.jpg

HPIM1278.JPG

HPIM0633.JPG

HPIM1345.JPG

HPIM1422.JPG

----------


## Γιάννης Φ

Ποιό είναι το πλοίο που γράφει LINES ???

----------


## μιχαλης79

Η φωτο πρεπει να ειναι πριν ενα χρονο και το πλοιο ειναι το Jean Nikoli οταν εβαζε τα σινιαλα της ΑΝΕΚ

----------


## moutsokwstas

διομηδη, πολυ καλη δουλεια!

----------


## scoufgian

πολυ σωστα, ειναι απο τη ναυλωση του jean nikoli ,της ANEK LINES

----------


## MYTILENE

Πολλά μπράβο και από μένα στο φίλο Διομήδη για την προσπάθεια του και τις ΤΕΛΕΙΕΣ φωτογραφίες από την πανέμορφη αλλά και μελαγχολική Πάτρα.

----------


## Appia_1978

Μπράβο και εκ μέρους μου, Διομήδη!!! Συνέχισε ακάθεκτος  :Very Happy:

----------


## .voyager

Όταν οι απόπλοι της Πάτρας ολοκληρώνονται κι οι μπίντες μένουν... μόνες.

----------


## .voyager

-Nα σε πάω μια κόντρα;
-¶σε ρε...

Λιμάνι Πάτρας.

(Ποιός το λέει σε ποιόν, όμως  :Very Happy: )

----------


## Leo

> -Nα σε πάω μια κόντρα;
> -¶σε ρε...
> 
> Λιμάνι Πάτρας.
> 
> (Ποιός το λέει σε ποιόν, όμως )


Εξαρτάται ποιός το διαβάζει.... για μένα ας πούμε ο Κόκκινος στον ¶σπρο. Αλλά γα τον kappa (λέω εγώ τώρα....) σαφώς το αντίθετο  :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## .voyager

Το άσπρο μάλλον είναι πιο γρήγορο!...

----------


## scoufgian

χερακι-χερακι, ερχονται στο λιμανι της Πατρας, το EUROPA PALACE και το OLYMPIC CHAMPION.μονο που στη προκειμενη περιπτωση το OLYMPIC CHAMPION φθανει με μια ωρα καθυστερηση
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25136

----------


## sea_serenade

Αμαν :shock::shock::shock:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Τι συλλεκτικό κομμάτι είναι αυτό scoufgian??? Bravo

----------


## .voyager

Aπλά τέλεια!!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## .voyager

Χειμωνιάτικο ηλιοβασίλεμα στην Πάτρα. Σύμπτωση: Το ίδιο βιαστικά με μένα πάρκαρε για να προλάβει τον ήλιο τυχαιά κι ένα άλλο παιδί!

----------


## moutsokwstas

κατα την προσφατη επισκεψη μου στην πολη της πατρας και κατ επεκταση στο λιμανι, η εικονα που αντικρυζει κανεις ειναι επιεικως απαραδεκτη. το πρωτο σημειο που συναντα κανεις τους λαθρομεταναστες, ειναι πριν την πρωτη εισοδο του λιμανιου ερχομενοι απο αθηνα, οπου ειναι συγκεντρωμενοι κατα ομαδες κι εκει κατα καποιο τροπο ειναι ο καταυλισμος τους τους ειδαμες ακομη να κανουν την ατομικη τους καθαριοτητα μεσα στη θαλασσα!! ειδαμε εικονες οπως, ο αστυνομικος να μιλαει μεσω ασυρματου κι ο λαθρομεταναστης ανενοχλητος να σκαρφαλωνει στα καγκελα και να περνα στον κυριο χωρο του λιμανιου. μπαινοντας στο λιμανι πια, συναντησαμε καποιους απο αυτους να καθονται και να περπατανε ανενοχλητοι (!) σε χωρο  και κοντα σε σημειο οπου δενουν τα πλοια, ενω εκεινη τη στιγμη δεν ηταν δεμενο καποιο απο αυτα στο σημειο οπου περιφερονταν. μαλιστα αναφερθηκε απο καποιο εργαζομενο σε πλοιο, οτι προσφατα αλλαξε ο λιμεναρχης και η κατασταση εχει ξεφυγει τελειως σε σχεση με τον προηγουμενο λιμεναρχη, που προσπαθουσε να τηρησει μια ταξη και μια ευπρεπεια στο λιμανι, σε μια σημαντικη πυλη εξοδου και εισοδου για τη χωρα μας. περαν αυτου, εχουν γινει εξετασεις ιατρικες, των οποπιων τα αποτελεσματα δεν ανακοινωνονται για ευνοητους λογους και ποτε δεν εχουν δοθει στη δημοσιοτητα και παραμενει κοινο μυστικο, αυτα σαν μια εικονα που συναντησα και ειδα στο λιμανι. τελος για να συμπληρωσω, ειναι φως φαναρι ο,τι με την κατασκευη κι ολοκληρωση του νεου λιμανιου της πατρας, η ολη αυτη <<εικονα>> θα μεταφερθει αυτουσια εκει. ελλας το μεγαλειο σου για αλλη μια φορα!

----------


## moutsokwstas

παραθετω ως συμπληρωμα στην προηγουμενη εικονα-εμπειρια, ενα αρθρο στο περιοδικο car-truck, οπου ενας αρθρογραφος παραθετει κι αυτος την κατασταση που επικρατει στο λιμανι της πατρας. το περιοδικο car & truck εχει ως θεματολογια τις μεταφορες και τα επαγγελματικα αυτοκινητα και logistics. διαβαστε για το αρθρο *εδω* http://www.car-truck.gr/opinion_art.php?ID=445

----------


## Leo

Αφού επιβιβαιώσω και εγώ τα όσα αναφέρει ο φίλος moutsokwstas, θα σταθώ  στην ευπρέπεια και την τάξη του λιμανιού με την προηγούμενη Διοίκηση (Λιμενάρχη). Δεν γνωρίζω πόσο τραγική είναι τώρα η κατάσταση αλλά και 1μηση μήνα πρίν ήταν απελπισία. Η αλλαγή στον Λιμενάρχειο προέκυψε από την δημοσιεύση στα ΜΜΕ  καταστάσεων περί χρηματισμού Λιμενικών σε σχέση με τουσ λαθρομετάνστες. Δεν θελω να το σχολιάσω βαθύτερα αφού όσοι πήγατε γνωρίζετε και όσοι θα πάτε θα πρέπει να προσέχετε πάρα πολύ.... Η Πάτρα σαν παράδεισος για τους καραβολάτρες δεν υπάρχει πιά.... :Sad:

----------


## .voyager

Για τους καραβολάτρες, η Πάτρα θα αποτελεί παράδεισο, Λεό, όσο υπάρχουν τόσα και τέτοια πλοία. Όπως έχω αναφέρει και σε posts, ωστόσο, δε μπορείς να ευχαριστηθείς τα μέρη που ανέκαθεν αποτελούσαν σημεία για να ηρεμήσεις και να φωτογραφίσεις, όπως το καρνάγιο, λόγω της πραγματικά μεγάλης πληθώρας μεταναστών και του ότι επιφέρει η παρουσία τους εκεί...
Το παραλιακό (και ένα από τα ομορφότερα ουσιαστικά σημεία της πόλης) δεν υφισταται ως παράδεισος, λοιπόν, κυρίως για τους κατοίκους του...

----------


## Leo

Όπως τα λες .voyager, δεν έχω τίποτα με την Πάτρα, απλά τα τεκτενόμενα στην περιοχή του λιμανιού δεν σε αφήνουν να απολαύσεις αυτό που πρίν λίγο καιρό χαιρόσουνα... Ας ελπίσουμε ότι μέχρι την ¶νοιξη τα πραγματα θα βελτιωθούν και ότι μια συνάντηση στην Πάτρα θα μας χαρίσει τα αναμενόμενα  :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

μια αποψη της Βορειας Εισοδου του λιμανιου της Πατρας
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 25543

----------


## .voyager

Το λιμάνι της Πάτρας, όταν φιλοξενούσε και τα μεγάλα Blue Star...

----------


## sea_serenade

...η απουσία των οποίων είναι αισθητή στις γραμμές της Ιταλίας.

----------


## .voyager

Το λιμάνι της Πάτρας σε απεργία.

----------


## gioannis13

Τελος για τα εφοδιαστικα Πορτο και Λεονε για το λιμανι της Πατρας.Απο την παραμονη της Πρωτοχρονιας και επειτα περασαν απο το καναλι για τελευταια φορα ενω τα ατικατεστησαν τα AEGEAN VIII και AEGEAN XII και δεν ξερω ποια αλλα απο τον στολο του Μελισσανιδη  :Cool: .

----------


## .voyager

Toυ Μελισσανίδη; Όμορφα!

----------


## .voyager

Port of Patras

----------


## sylver23

τι θα γινει με αυτην την πατρα??θα μας στειλει πολλα ακομα βαπορια της στον πειραια??

----------


## .voyager

> τι θα γινει με αυτην την πατρα??θα μας στειλει πολλα ακομα βαπορια της στον πειραια??


Συλβέστρο, τα στέλνει για καλλωπισμό, δεν τα ξεχνά εκεί! Τα πλοία της Πάτρας (αλλά και της Ηγουμενίτσας) μόνο στα λιμάνια τους, στο Ιόνιο και την Αδριατική δείχουν ωραία. Όταν τα βλέπω live ή σε φώτος στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά για παράδειγμα δεν μου κάνουν ιδιαίτερη αίσθηση!

----------


## .voyager

Σημερινή μερική άποψη του λιμένα Πατρών, κατά την άφιξη του Αριάδνη.

----------


## scoufgian

> Σημερινή μερική άποψη του λιμένα Πατρών, κατά την άφιξη του Αριάδνη.


Χρηστο ,με την ευκαιρια της φωτογραφιας σου, η Αριαδνη στη Πατρα ,ανοιγει καποιον απο τους πλαινους καταπελτες?

----------


## .voyager

Να σου πω την αλήθεια, δεν έχω προσέξει, αlλά νομίζω πως όσες φορές την έχω δει Πάτρα, και τώρα και με τα σινιαλα της HSW, είχε τον πρύμνιο ανοιχτό. Μόνο στη Σούδα την έχω δει με ανοιχτό τον πλαϊνό πρύμνιο...

----------


## scoufgian

thanks a lot

----------


## hsw

πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία... γιατί είναι εκεί το Κρήτη?? είναι παλιά φωτογραφία;

----------


## .voyager

Όχι πάρα πολύ παλιά. Η συγκεκριμένη είναι από την τελευταία μεγάλη απεργία. Το Κρήτη σκαντζάρει.

----------


## hsw

αααααα... ευχαριστώ

----------


## moutsokwstas

το διαβασα σημερα στην εφημεριδα ο κοσμος του επενδυτη και φαινεται οτι τα προβληματα απο την οικονομικη κριση ερχονται ενα-ενα στην επιφανεια...γραφει οτι την περασμενη εβδομαδα μεταφορικη εταιρια στην πατρα, χρεωκοπησε με αποτελεσμα να φεσωσει με περιπου 5 εκατ. ευρω τις ναυτιλιακες εταιριες.  ωραια νεα...

----------


## Trakman

Πανοραμική άποψη του λιμανιού από το Κάστρο.

----------


## .voyager

Πλώρες στη φόρα! Από την Πάτρα, πριν μερικά χρόνια.

----------


## Trakman

Μια ακόμη φωτογραφία από την Πάτρα και το λιμάνι της!

----------


## .voyager

Mεταξύ συστημάτων ασφαλείας και ενός ήλιου να δύει, το Leone II εξέρχεται του λιμένα Πατρών, έτσι όπως εξήλθε για τελευταία φορά πριν λίγες μέρες, αφήνοντας τόπο στα "νιάτα" της Aegean.

----------


## gioannis13

Χτες βραδυ περασε και το τεταρτο πλοιο της ΑΙΓΑΙΟΥ για Πατρα και ειναι το τεραστιο AEGEAN ROSE.

----------


## .voyager

SFV και Elli Τ., πριν μερικά χρόνια, στην Πάτρα.

----------


## frost

ενα *photoshow* απο το λιμάνι της Πάτρας αφιερωμένο στους Πατρινούς φωτογράφους/ρεπόρτερς του nautilia.gr και σε όλο το forum.

----------


## Trakman

To photoshow και οι φωτογραφίες του είναι καταπληκτικά!!! ¶ψογο μοντάζ, άψογες λήψεις!!! Σε ευχαριστούμε frost!!! :Wink:

----------


## Appia_1978

¶ψογη δουλειά!!! :-D

----------


## .voyager

Πολύ ωραίο βίντεο και με όμορφη μουσική επένδυση επίσης, φίλε  :Very Happy:

----------


## frost

Να είστε καλά παιδιά, και να συνεχίσετε να μας μαγεύετε με τις πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες σας, απο την όμορφη Πάτρα και οχι μόνο...!!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Να είστε καλά παιδιά, και να συνεχίσετε να μας μαγεύετε με τις πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες σας, απο την όμορφη Πάτρα και οχι μόνο...!!!


πραγματικά Frost υπέροχο, σε ευχαριστούμε για αυτά που φτιάχνεις και μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας.

----------


## diomides

τρεις φωτο κ απο μενα για ολα τα παιδια που αγαπαμε την πατρα..

HPIM1535.JPG

HPIM1314.JPG

HPIM1636.JPG

----------


## .voyager

Ωραίo φωτορεπορτάζ, φίλε  :Very Happy:

----------


## frost

> πραγματικά Frost υπέροχο, σε ευχαριστούμε για αυτά που φτιάχνεις και μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας.


Να 'σαι καλά Νικόλα, ευχαριστώ κι εγώ γιατί μου έδωσες την ευκαιρία τα βιντεάκια που φτιάχνω να τα μοιράζομαι με όλα τα παιδιά στο forum, και αυτό θα συνεχίσω να κάνω...είναι κάτι που με ευχαριστεί ιδιαίτερα!! :Very Happy:

----------


## gioannis13

Και χτες βραδυ περασε το επισης μεγαλο , AEGEAN DAISY δυναμικα στο παιχνιδι της Πατρας ο Μελλισανιδης.

----------


## .voyager

Δύο όμορφες πλώρες στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας.

----------


## .voyager

Λιμάνι Πάτρας, από το μώλο της Αγίου Νικολάου, με Σοφοκλή, Blue Sky κι ένα από τα 3 αδέρφια της Samsung.

----------


## nickosps

Ωραίες φωτό φίλε .voyager!!

----------


## Trakman

*ΕΠ ΑΟΡΙΣΤΟΝ ΤΟ ΚΛΕΙΣΙΜΟ ΤΟΥ ΛΙΜΑΝΙΟΥ*

Επ αόριστον κλείσιμο του λιμανιού της Πάτρας ξεκίνησαν σήμερα οι ιδιοκτήτες φορτηγών διεθνών μεταφορών.
 Διεκδικούν λύση για μια σειρά αιτημάτων τους για τα οποία είχαν συναντηθεί με τον Υπουργό Μεταφορών Ευριπίδη Στυλιανιδη, αλλά χωρίς αποτέλεσμα. 
 Κύρια προβλήματα είναι τα λαθραία φορτηγά που τους κλέβουν το μεταφορικό έργο κυκλοφορώντας χωρίς κανένα φόβο για έλεγχο και οι λαθρομετανάστες. 
 Μάλιστα για το δεύτερο λένε πως είναι απροστάτευτοι και δεν αντέχουν άλλο τις ζημίες στην περιουσία τους, με τον κίνδυνο να βρεθούν μπλεγμένοι και να οδηγηθούν στην φυλακή. 



Πηγή: www.patranews.gr

----------


## despo

Μέγα μπάχαλο γίνεται στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας, οπου δεν έφυγε χτες το 'Λευκά Ορη' για Βενετία, αφου δεν μπόρεσε να ξεφορτώσει τα φορτηγά που είχε φέρει απο Βενετία, δεν εκτελείται το μεσημεριανό με το κόκκινο και άγνωστο τι μέλλει γενέσθαι απο 'κει και περα.

----------


## Trakman

Ακριβώς έτσι! Μεγάλη συμφόριση στο λιμάνι λόγω της απεργίας των οδηγών διεθνών μεταφορών! Γι'αυτό το λόγο βρίσκεται και έξω από το λιμάνι το Superfast VI, το Ionian Queen και το Eurocargo Napoli. Πριν λίγο έδεσε το Ολυμπία Παλάς.

----------


## a.molos

Σε αναλογη περίπτωση στο παρελθόν, τα πλοία απο Ιταλία είχαν καταπλευσει στο Πλατυγιάλι όπου αποβίβασαν τα φορτηγά. Ισως το σκηνικό επαναληφθεί.

----------


## Trakman

Το αδιαχώρητο επικρατεί στην Πάτρα. Ήδη Superfast VI, Ionian Queen, Ikarus Palace, Blue Horizon και Λευκά Όρη εχουν αγκυροβολήσει έξω από το λιμάνι!

----------


## Leo

> Το αδιαχώρητο επικρατεί στην Πάτρα. Ήδη Superfast VI, Ionian Queen, Ikarus Palace, Blue Horizon και Λευκά Όρη εχουν αγκυροβολήσει έξω από το λιμάνι!


Διαβάζω αυτά που γράφετε για την Πάτρα και εσείς είστε εδώ? Δεν συγκινείστε να βγάλετε φωτογραφίες απο παντού με τόση πληθώρα και πολυχρωμία στο λιμάνι σας? Απορώ τι περιμένετε? :Cool:

----------


## dimitris

Κατσε να παρω τον πιλοτο του "Παιλαιοκωστα" να με παει μια στιγμουλα στην Πατρα... :Razz:  :Very Happy:  :Razz:

----------


## .voyager

Παλιές, "καλές" (για τους καραβολάτρες) στιγμές ζει το λιμάνι της Πάτρας και πάλι.
Oρίστε, λοιπόν, η σημερινή κατάσταση εντός και εκτός λιμένος.
Ο Ίκαρος, η Βασίλισσα, ο Μπλε Ορίζοντας και τα Λευκά Όρη έχουν ακυροβολήσει έξω από το λιμενοβραχίονα του -υπό κατασκευή- νέου λιμένα.
Το SFVI έξω από τη Νότια και μέσα στο λιμάνι έχουμε SFI, Europa Palace, Olympia Palace, Ionian King, Olympic Champion, Hellenic Spirit, Eurocargo Napoli και Ελ. Βενιζελος, ενώ το Κefalonia αναχώρησε κανονικά, όπως και το SFΧΙ (?!) στις 15:00...

IMG_0931.jpg

IMG_0924.jpg

IMG_0876.jpg

IMG_0877.jpg

----------


## moutsokwstas

το λιμανι του αστακου δεν μπορει να παιξει ως επικουρικο σε αυτη την περιπτωση? γι αλλη μια φορα ωραιες εικονες της ελλαδας που θα κανουν το γυρω του κοσμου, οπως και πολλες αλλες φορες. ελλας το μεγαλειο σου. η κατασταση καπου ειναι τραγελαφικη με καποιο απο τα αιτηματα οπως αυτο των παρανομων φορτηγων αυτοκινητων που κυκλοφορουν αλλα και με τους λαθρομεταναστες.

----------


## .voyager

Μια πιο κοντινή φώτο των Blue Horizon και Lefka Ori, αγκυροβολημένα έξω από το νέο λιμένα. Eπίσης, ταυτόχρονα κατάπλους και απόπλους του Ελ. Βενιζέλος και Superfast XI, αντίστοιχα.

----------


## .voyager

Σήμερα στην Πάτρα: τα Λευκά Όρη, που μπήκαν στο λιμάνι ξημερώματα, στην Νο. 5-6, ο Βασιλιάς αναχώρησε από τη Νότια, το Ηellenic Spirit στην 7-8, ο Ερωτόκριτος στη 10 και ο Μπλέ Ορίζοντας στην 11, ενώ στη  14-15 η "σύζυγος του Μίνωα", η Πασιφάη  :Wink:  Το ΧΙΙ έδεσε στη 16. Ο Ίκαρος βρίσκεται ακόμη στη "ράδα".


IMG_1018.jpg

IMG_1037.jpg

IMG_1017.jpg

IMG_0919.jpg

----------


## .voyager

Πρωινή εικόνα του λιμανιού.

IMG_1187.jpg

----------


## .voyager

Με αφορμή το καρναβάλι της Πάτρας, μια φώτο από καρναβαλιστές στο λιμάνι...
Mελαγχολική κατ' εμένα.

DSC01015.JPG

----------


## .voyager

Δυό φώτος από το λιμάνι της Πάτρας: Στη μια πλώρες στη φόρα και στην άλλη -παλιότερη- πλώρη και 2 αδέρφια κατά τη διάρκεια απεργίας. Αφιερωμένες στους φίλους στην Πάτρα (που πιστεύω να συναντήσω Δευτέρα-Τρίτη).

----------


## MILTIADIS

καλα φιλε voyager υπεροχες φωτο,καλλιτεχνικες! :Very Happy: εσυ κι ο πατριωτης μου ο trakman ειστε οι καλυτεροι παπαρατσι του λιμανιου :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ndimitr93

Παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι.....πώς αριθμούνται οι προβλήτες?? Γιατί ακούω στην 12, στη 14 και δεν ξέρω....κάποιος να μου πει.....ή να κάνει ένα σχεδιο σε μια εικόνα του google earth.....ευχαριστώ!! :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

> Παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι.....πώς αριθμούνται οι προβλήτες?? Γιατί ακούω στην 12, στη 14 και δεν ξέρω....κάποιος να μου πει.....ή να κάνει ένα σχεδιο σε μια εικόνα του google earth.....ευχαριστώ!!


Δες εδώ! :Wink: 
http://www.patrasport.gr/el/organization/port.html

----------


## MILTIADIS

ξερει κανεις για ποιο λογο τα πλοια στην πατρα δεν εχουν σταθερο σημειο προσδεσης το καθενα,αλλα αλλαζουν καθε τοσο? :Confused:

----------


## .voyager

Patras traffic: μια φώτο από την κίνηση σήμερα το μεσημέρι με απόπλου του SFVI, κατάπλου  του Εuropa Palace και με το Εurocargo Napoli στη ράδα.

----------


## .voyager

Ο λιμένας Πατρών χθες γεμάτος με πλοία, που δεν αναχώρησα παρά στις 24:00 όλα μαζί.

----------


## Leo

Εγώ θέλω να φύγει το ex Pasiphae σήμερα να δώ ποιον θα ειδοποιήσω.... :Razz:  :Very Happy: . Καλά να περάσεις όπου είσαι  :Wink:

----------


## moutsokwstas

DSC00863.JPG

DSC00865.JPG

DSC00864.JPG
αυξημενη κινηση σημερα εξω απο το λιμανι, συμπεριλαμβανομενου και του κεφαλονια το οποιο εχει αναρτηθει σε αλλη ενοτητα.

----------


## .voyager

Έντονη κινητικότητα στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας με την έναρξη των απογευματινών αναχωρήσεων από τις 17:00.

----------


## seaways_lover

Ας βάλουμε και μια εικόνα της μαρίνας μας...  :Smile:

----------


## .voyager

Tα έργα στο νέο λιμάνι Πατρών φαίνεται πως προχωράνε, τόσο στις προβλήτες όσο και στην κτιριακή υποδοχή.

IMG_2486.JPG

----------


## moutsokwstas

τα ειδα το πασχα κινουμενος στην παραλια πατρων. ενα πραγμα θα επισημανω, η ασχημια-ξερετε τι εννοω-θα μετακομισει εδω.

----------


## ελμεψη

Κατεκλυσμενο το λιμανι της Πατρας τις τελευταιες μερες απο πολεμικα πλοια.Δυο φωτογραφιες απο αυτα το απογευμα και το βραδυ φωταγωγημενα ενω παρακατω ακολουθει αναλυτικοτερο φωτορεπορταζ για οσους ενδιαφερονται

----------


## ελμεψη

Καθιερωμενη βολτα στον μωλο της Αγιου Νικολαου και δεν θα μπορουσα να μην τραβηξω μια φωτογραφια του Σοφοκλη πισω απο την πλωρη του Ερωτοκριτου.

----------


## moutsokwstas

DSC02902.JPG

DSC02924.JPG

DSC02921.JPG

DSC02913.JPG
ας δουμε πως ειναι η κινηση και η ζωη στο λιμανι μια καθημερινη μερα, γιατι ενα λιμανι δεν εχει μονο πλοια αλλα κι αλλες εικονες που συναντα κανεις απο διαφορα σημεια.

----------


## MILTIADIS

που ειναι οι λαθρομεταναστες,οεο?? :Wink: επιτελους τα μετρα του ΟΛΠΑ αρχισαν να αποδιδουν!

----------


## moutsokwstas

> που ειναι οι λαθρομεταναστες,οεο??επιτελους τα μετρα του ΟΛΠΑ αρχισαν να αποδιδουν!


 τους μαζευουν σε ενα παλιο στρατοπεδο απ`οτι εμαθα καπου πλησιον της πολης. το προσεξα κι αυτο και θελω να πω οτι επιτελους πηρε μια μικρη η, μεγαλη ανασα το λιμανι απο αυτο το προβλημα που το ταλανιζει εδω και χρονια τωρα. ελπιζω να ειναι κατι μονιμο κι οχι παροδικο.
μπορει οι λαθρομεταναστες να εχουν αρχισει να αραιωνουν τις εμφανισεις τους εκει αλλα οι τσιγγανες δεν σε αφηνουν σε χλωρο κλαρι καθως περιμενεις να επιβιβαστεις. δεν ξερω τι εντυπωση προκαλουν στους τουριστες και τους ξενους γενικα, αλλα ειναι αλλο ενα θεμα που πρεπει να προσεχτει. μην παμε απο το ενα στο αλλο, εκει που λεμε οτι εξαλειφεται(?)ενα προβλημα, να ξεφυτρωνει ενα αλλο.....

----------


## MILTIADIS

> τους μαζευουν σε ενα παλιο στρατοπεδο απ`οτι εμαθα καπου πλησιον της πολης. το προσεξα κι αυτο και θελω να πω οτι επιτελους πηρε μια μικρη η, μεγαλη ανασα το λιμανι απο αυτο το προβλημα που το ταλανιζει εδω και χρονια τωρα. ελπιζω να ειναι κατι μονιμο κι οχι παροδικο.
> μπορει οι λαθρομεταναστες να εχουν αρχισει να αραιωνουν τις εμφανισεις τους εκει αλλα οι τσιγγανες δεν σε αφηνουν σε χλωρο κλαρι καθως περιμενεις να επιβιβαστεις. δεν ξερω τι εντυπωση προκαλουν στους τουριστες και τους ξενους γενικα, αλλα ειναι αλλο ενα θεμα που πρεπει να προσεχτει. μην παμε απο το ενα στο αλλο, εκει που λεμε οτι εξαλειφεται(?)ενα προβλημα, να ξεφυτρωνει ενα αλλο.....


 οι τσιγγανες ειναι ενα αλλο χρονιο προβλημα της πολης,αλλα τουλαχιστον δεν εμποδιζουν την εμπορικη δραστηριοτητα στο λιμανι..περα απο το στρατοπεδο,μεσα στον ιουνιο θα εγκατασταθουν-επιτελους-και οι θερμικες καμερες εντοπισμου λαθρεπιβατων!επισης σημερα ειχαμε και επιχειρηση ''σκουπα'' της αστυνομιας κατα την οποια συνεληφθησαν 80 σομαλοι με σκοπο την απελαση.

----------


## moutsokwstas

DSC02833.JPG

DSC02834.JPG
εικονα της μαρινας στην πατρα βγαλμενη απο το πλοιο. πιστευω κοιτωντας την πλευρα της θαλασσας αναδεικνυεται περισσοτερο απο ο,τι να την αντικρυζει κανεις απο τη στερια και με την αθλιοτητα που επικρατει εκει τριγυρω, μεχρι προτινος τουλαχιστο.

----------


## ελμεψη

> DSC02833.JPG
> 
> DSC02834.JPG
> εικονα της μαρινας στην πατρα βγαλμενη απο το πλοιο. πιστευω κοιτωντας την πλευρα της θαλασσας αναδεικνυεται περισσοτερο απο ο,τι να την αντικρυζει κανεις απο τη στερια και με την αθλιοτητα που επικρατει εκει τριγυρω, μεχρι προτινος τουλαχιστο.


Ωραιες η φωτογραφιες σου.Βασικα τις τελευταιες μερες τα πραγματα ειναι καπως καλυτερα.Κατα μηκος της Ωρωων Πολυτεχνειο,βλεπεις πολυ λιγους λαθρομεταναστες.Ας ελπισουμε τον επομενο να καιρο να μην βλεπουμε κανεναν και να μπορει ολος ο κοσμος να απολαμβανει αφοβα τις ομορφιες εκεινης της περιοχης.

----------


## ελμεψη

Μια εικονα που δεν ειναι και τοσο συνηθισμενη στο λιμανι της Πατρας.Τα δυο μεγαθηρια του στολου της ΑΝΕΚ, Ολυμπικ Τσαμπιον και Ελλενικ Σπιριτ στο μωλο της Αγιου Νικολαου.Δεξια και το Ιονιαν Κινγκ.Λυπαμε για το σημειο ληψης αλλα δεν μπορεσα να βρω κατι καλυτερο.
DSC07019.JPG

----------


## Appia_1978

Καμία απολύτως ανάγκη να ζητήσεις συγγνώμη  :Wink: 
Γνωρίζεις μήπως γιατί ήταν στην Πάτρα και τα δύο μαζί; Νέα δρομολόγια; Καθυστέρηση;





> Μια εικονα που δεν ειναι και τοσο συνηθισμενη στο λιμανι της Πατρας.Τα δυο μεγαθηρια του στολου της ΑΝΕΚ, Ολυμπικ Τσαμπιον και Ελλενικ Σπιριτ στο μωλο της Αγιου Νικολαου.Δεξια και το Ιονιαν Κινγκ.Λυπαμε για το σημειο ληψης αλλα δεν μπορεσα να βρω κατι καλυτερο.
> DSC07019.JPG

----------


## ελμεψη

> Καμία απολύτως ανάγκη να ζητήσεις συγγνώμη 
> Γνωρίζεις μήπως γιατί ήταν στην Πάτρα και τα δύο μαζί; Νέα δρομολόγια; Καθυστέρηση;


Χωρις να ξερω ακριβως το λογο,δευτερα βραδυ αυτο που ερχεται δευτερα μεσημερι(1) μενει για διανυχτερευση.Επομενως το αλλο που ερχεται την επομενη(2) το μεσημερι το πετυχενει για καποιες ωρες,ενω τον ηδη υπαρχων(1) αναχωρει στις 17.00 και αυτο που ερχεται(2) παραμενει για να αναχωρηση την επομενη.Μπορει να σε μπερδεψα λιγο αλλα οι αριθμοι θα σε διαφωτισουν.

----------


## Appia_1978

Κανένα πρόβλημα :wink: Το διάβασα 2 φορές και με τη βοήθεια των αριθμών το έπιασα!
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

Ένα σκάφος του λιμενικού σώματος της Ιταλίας στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας.

Trakman_P7141414.jpg

----------


## Trakman

*Δημοπρατείται η Γ΄φάση της κατασκευής του νέου λιμανιού*


Με απόφαση του Υπουργού ΠΕ.ΧΩ.Δ.Ε., Γ. Σουφλιά δημοπρατήθηκε το έργο «Νέος Λιμένας Πατρών 3ο Τμήμα ΑΆ Φάσης», προϋπολογισμού 186 εκατομμυρίων ευρώ. Το έργο χρηματοδοτείται με κοινοτικούς πόρους στα πλαίσια της ΔΆ προγραμματικής περιόδου (ΕΣΠΑ) αφού έχει ενταχθεί στο επιχειρησιακό πρόγραμμα του Υ.ΠΕ.ΧΩ.Δ.Ε. «ενίσχυση προσπελασιμότητας».
 Η κατάθεση των προσφορών θα πραγματοποιηθεί στις 27-10-2009.
 Με την κατασκευή του ολοκληρώνεται το 3ο Τμήμα του έργου της κατασκευής του Ν. Λιμένα Πατρών. Υπενθυμίζεται ότι η κατασκευή του ξεκίνησε το 1997 και μέχρι το 2004 δεν είχε ολοκληρωθεί καν το 1ο τμήμα. Από το 2004 μέχρι σήμερα:
 1. Ολοκληρώθηκε το 1ο τμήμα του έργου.
 2. Δημοπρατήθηκε, ξεκίνησε, κατασκευάζεται και ολοκληρώνεται μέχρι τέλος του έτους -6 μήνες νωρίτερα - το 2ο τμήμα.
 Το έργο είναι ιδιαίτερα σημαντικό για τη δυτική Ελλάδα διότι εκτός από την αποσυμφόρηση του παλαιού Λιμένα Πατρών με την δημιουργία μιας επιπλέον νηοδόχου για την πλαγιοπρυμνοδέτηση επιβατηγών - οχηματαγωγών πλοίων, συμβάλει στην ανάπτυξη ενός νέου πόλου προσέλευσης εμπορευματικής κίνησης με το εμπορικό κρηπίδωμα που δημιουργείται.
 Χαρακτηριστικά του έργου είναι τα ακόλουθα :
 · Ολοκλήρωση 5ης νηοδόχου οχηματαγωγών πλοίων (μήκους 219μ., ωφέλιμου βάθους -10,50μ.)
 · Κρηπίδωμα εμπορικό (μήκους 304,50μ., βάθους -14,50μ.)
 · Πλευρικό - πολυχρηστικό κρηπίδωμα (μήκους 128,91μ. βάθους -10,50μ.)
 · Δημιουργία χερσαίων χώρων όπισθεν αυτών με αντίστοιχα έργα οδοποιίας υδραυλικών, Η/Μ και επιστρώσεων εκτάσεων 110 στρεμμάτων
 · Δύο τερματικοί επιβατικοί σταθμοί, πύργος ελέγχου, περίπτερο, τελωνείο, αποθήκη & μηχανουργείο
 · Ολοκλήρωση κυματοθραύστη με τμήμα μήκους 528μ.




Πηγή: http://www.naftemporiki.gr/localnews...asp?id=1709135

----------


## Trakman

*Πέρασε τις... εξετάσεις*


Ικανοποιημένοι από το επίπεδο ασφαλείας στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας έμειναν οι εμπειρογνώμονες της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης, που πραγματοποίησαν την Τετάρτη έκτακτο έλεγχο, μετά από σχετικές καταγγελίες, που έφθασαν στα αρμόδια γραφεία από μεταφορικές εταιρείες.   	 Όπως εξήγησε χθες, σε συνέντευξη Τύπου, που παραχώρησε, ο διευθύνων σύμβουλος του Οργανισμού Λιμένος Πατρών (ΟΛΠΑ), Σωτήρης Μαμμάσης, τα μέτρα που έχουν ληφθεί πέρασαν τις "εξετάσεις" της Ε.Ε. Τα μέλη του κλιμακίου διαπίστωσαν πως ο ΟΛΠΑ ανταποκρίθηκε πλήρως σε ορισμένες τυπικού χαρακτήρα παρατηρήσεις, που του είχαν γίνει σε προηγούμενη επιθεώρηση. Επιπλέον, είδαν ιδίοις όμμασι τα επιπλέον μέτρα ασφαλείας, που έχουν ληφθεί, πέραν, δηλαδή, του εγκεκριμένου σχεδίου, μεταξύ των οποίων η ενίσχυση της περίφραξης, καθώς και η χρήση καμερών, που επιτρέπουν τον πλήρη έλεγχο της ενεργού λιμενικής ζώνης. 
Όπως υποστήριξε ο κ. Μαμμάσης, η μοναδική παρατήρηση που έκαναν οι Ευρωπαίοι στους ιθύνοντες του Οργανισμού σχετίζεται με το γεγονός ότι το επίσημο σχέδιο ασφάλειας δεν έχει επικαιροποιηθεί, μετά τις τελευταίες αποφάσεις του Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου για τη λήψη των επιπρόσθετων μέτρων. «Νιώθουμε πλήρως δικαιωμένοι από την προσπάθεια που έχουμε καταβάλει και τα αποτελέσματα που πετύχαμε. Αυτή τη στιγμή το λιμάνι της Πάτρας χαίρει του υψηλότερου επιπέδου ασφάλειας από την εποχή της ιδρύσεώς του», δήλωσε ο κ. Μαμμάσης. 
ΚΑΘΥΣΤΕΡΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑ
Ωστόσο, ο Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος του ΟΛΠΑ παραδέχθηκε πως υπάρχει εμπλοκή όσον αφορά την προμήθεια του μηχανήματος, το οποίο, με τις ακτίνες που διαθέτει, θα ήταν σε θέση να εντοπίζει αμέσως όλα τα παράνομα φορτία που μπαίνουν στο λιμάνι, από τους λαθρομετανάστες έως και τα λαθραία φορτία ναρκωτικών, τσιγάρων κ.ά. Οι βασικές μορφές του μηχανήματος είναι το βαν και η γέφυρα, θα χρησιμοποιείται για δειγματοληπτικούς ελέγχους και εκτιμάται ότι θα συμβάλει σημαντικά στην πάταξη της παράνομης διακίνησης ανθρώπων και εμπορευμάτων. Το θέμα φαίνεται πως μπλοκάρει στην απαραίτητη αδειοδότηση από το "Δημόκριτο", καθώς ορισμένοι τύποι αυτού του μηχανήματος εκπέμπουν υψηλά ποσοστά ραδιενέργειας. Όπως εξελίσσονται τα πράγματα, η προμήθεια του ραντάρ φαίνεται πως αφορά πλέον το νέο λιμάνι, το οποίο αναμένεται να εγκαινιαστεί τον Ιανουάριο.


http://www.simerini.gr/?category=1&n...015&section=32

----------


## Trakman

*Στην Πάτρα τα Νατοϊκά πλοία

*Στην Πάτρα κατέπλευσαν από την Τρίτη τα πλοία που αποτελούν τη Μόνιμη Αντιναρκική Δύναμη της Ανατολικής Μεσογείου και η παρουσία τους στην πόλη, πυροδότησε την αντίδραση μελών του ΚΚΕ.
Πιο συγκεκριμένα, ομάδα 250 περίπου ατόμων, πραγματοποίησε συγκέντρωση στην πλατεία Πίνδου και πορεία προς το βρετανικό υποπροξενείο της πόλης, φωνάζοντας συνθήματα κατά του ΝΑΤΟ. Σε ό,τι αφορά τα πλοία, ο Διοικητής της Δύναμης, Ιταλός Πατρίτσιο Ραπαλίνο, παραχώρησε συνέντευξη Τύπου το απόγευμα της Τρίτης, όπου αναφέρθηκε στους σκοπούς και τις δράσεις της Δύναμης.


http://www.gowest.gr/index.php?optio...23&Itemid=1892

----------


## mitsakos

ΠΙΘΑΝΟΤΑΤΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΑΝ ΟΙ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΟΔΟΧΗ ΤΟΥ CRUICE EUROPA ΚΑΘΩΣ ΣΤΗΝ 5-6 ΤΗΣ ΠΑΤΡΑΣ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΕΣ ΔΙΑΠΛΑΤΥΝΣΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΡΑΜΠΑΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΟΠΟΙΟ "ΚΑΘΕΤΑΙ" Ο ΚΑΤΑΠΕΛΤΗΣ. ΜΙΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΑΤΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΜΕΤΡΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΙΠΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΔΕΝΑΝ ΕΚΕΙ!!!!

----------


## nkr

Ευχαριστουμε για την ενημερωση παιδια.

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ12

Δεν ξερω αν συμφωνειτε, παντως πιστευω πως τα SF κοσμουν το λιμανι της Πατρας.
Εξωτερικα εχουν ομορφο σχεδιασμο,εντονο χρωμα κ ιδιαιτερη μορφη τσιμινιερας.
Εσωτερικα αξιοπρεπεις χωρους κ γενικα ανθρωπινο περιβαλλον.

----------


## MILTIADIS

ο ''μεγαλος αδελφος'' βρισκεται στο λιμανι της πατρας!! :Very Happy: πλεον μπορουμε να παρακολουθουμε live ολες τις αφιξοαναχωρησεις απο το.http://www.patraslive.gr

----------


## Trakman

*"Πέφτουν" τα κάγκελα στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας!

*Την καθαίρεση του μαντρότοιχου και την αποξήλωση των μεταλλικών κιγκλιδωμάτων που χωρίζουν το παραλιακό μέτωπο από την πόλη (από το ύψος της οδού Παπαφλέσσα μέχρι την οδό Αράτου) αποφάσισε το Δ.Σ. του Ο.Λ.ΠΑ. Α.Ε. στη διάρκεια συνεδρίασής του.
Η απόφαση του Δ.Σ. ελήφθη στο πλαίσιο συζήτησης του θέματος: «Αρχιτεκτονικός διαγωνισμός για τη διαμόρφωση της Χερσαίας Ζώνης του Κεντρικού Λιμένα - Παραλαβή 1ου σταδίου διερεύνησης του θεσμικού πλαισίου του έργου», και θα δρομολογηθεί μετά την ολοκλήρωση των εργασιών κατασκευής του Νέου Λιμένα που τοποθετείται χρονικά στα τέλη του 2009.  Την σχετική εισήγηση κατέθεσε στα μέλη του Σώματος ο Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος του Ο.Λ.ΠΑ. Α.Ε. Σωτήρης Μαμμάσης, ο οποίος τόνισε ότι πρόκειται για μια ιστορική απόφαση, δεδομένου ότι υλοποιείται η δέσμευση της διοίκησης του Οργανισμού για την απόδοση του θαλασσίου μετώπου στους Πατρινούς. Στη λιμενική ζώνη θα δημιουργηθούν νέοι ελκυστικοί χώροι αναψυχής, που θα επιτρέπουν την απρόσκοπτη πρόσβαση των πολιτών στην παραλία της πόλης. Ο αρχιτεκτονικός διαγωνισμός θα είναι πανελλήνιος και θα αφορά στην κατάθεση ιδεών, η αξιολόγηση των οποίων θα γίνει υπό καθεστώς ανωνυμίας των υποψηφίων ώστε να εξασφαλιστεί η αντικειμενική κρίση και η επιλογή και βράβευση των καλύτερων ιδεών που θα υποβληθούν. Σύμφωνα με την απόφαση του Δ.Σ. του Ο.Λ.ΠΑ. Α.Ε., θα επιδιωχθεί η μεγαλύτερη δυνατή δημοσιότητα και συναίνεση των πολιτών και φορέων της πόλης  στο στάδιο εκπόνησης των συμβατικών τευχών καθώς και η συγκρότηση επιτροπής αξιολόγησης στην οποία θα εκπροσωπηθούν οι βασικοί φορείς της πόλης και θα αποτελείται από άτομα αναγνωρισμένου κύρους και υψηλής επιστημονικής στάθμης.

Πηγή: www.gowest.gr

----------


## johny18

ΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΣ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ! ΜΕ ΠΟΙΟ ΚΡΙΤΗΡΙΟ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΠΑΤΡΑΣ ΜΠΑΙΝΟΥΝ Ή ΒΓΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΔΕΞΙΑ Ή ΤΗΝ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΗ ΠΛΕΥΡΑ ;;; :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## ndimitr93

> ΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΣ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ! ΜΕ ΠΟΙΟ ΚΡΙΤΗΡΙΟ ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΠΑΤΡΑΣ ΜΠΑΙΝΟΥΝ Ή ΒΓΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΔΕΞΙΑ Ή ΤΗΝ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΗ ΠΛΕΥΡΑ ;;;


Καταρχάς είναι νότια και βόρεια και όχι δεξιά και αριστερή...Δεύτερον, εξαρτάται από τον καιρό και απο που τα "βολεύει", δηλαδή να μην χρειαστεί να κάνουν πχ στροφή 270 μοιρών για να βγουν από την νότια.... :Wink:

----------


## Trakman

Και φυσικά πάντα τον τελευταίο λόγο τον έχει το Patras traffic!

----------


## ndimitr93

> Και φυσικά πάντα τον τελευταίο λόγο τον έχει το Patras traffic!


Εννοείται!! Χωρίς αυτο..... :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ12

μια κ μιλατε για κινηση (στη θαλασσα) - εγω προσθετω κατι για κινηση(στη στερια): εχετε δει πώς τρεχουν τα αυτοκινητα (ιδιως οι νταλικες) μεσα στο λιμανι;ειναι επικινδυνο να διασχισεις το δρομο κ ας εχεις την εντυπωση οτι βρισκεσαι σε περιορισμενο χωρο.

----------


## .voyager

> Δεύτερον, εξαρτάται από τον καιρό και απο που τα "βολεύει", δηλαδή να μην χρειαστεί να κάνουν πχ στροφή 270 μοιρών για να βγουν από την νότια....


Δεν ισχύει απαραίτητα αυτό. Προτιμάται η βόρεια γιατί είναι πιο μεγάλη και ασφαλής. Το παλάτια ακόμη κι όταν είναι πλαγιοδετημένα στην 4-5 κι ο καιρός είναι "κάλμα", συχνά φευγουν από τη βόρεια (παρότι και στην άλλη άκρη του λιμανιού είναι, και μανούβρα απαιτείται).

----------


## ndimitr93

> Δεν ισχύει απαραίτητα αυτό. Προτιμάται η βόρεια γιατί είναι πιο μεγάλη και ασφαλής. Το παλάτια ακόμη κι όταν είναι πλαγιοδετημένα στην 4-5 κι ο καιρός είναι "κάλμα", συχνά φευγουν από τη βόρεια (παρότι και στην άλλη άκρη του λιμανιού είναι, και μανούβρα απαιτείται).


Α οκ....δεν το ήξερα...απλώς υπέθεσα ότι παίζει ρόλο και ο καιρός...... :Wink:

----------


## ελμεψη

Τρυφερες στιγμες ειχαμε κατα την αναχωρηση της βασιλισσας με τον νεο κατοικο του λιμανιου το Superfast II. Οπως το κατεγραψε ο φακος.

DSC01294.JPG

DSC01295.JPG

----------


## dokimakos21

Χαμος σημερα στην Πατρα....
16..ΙΚΑΡΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ
15..ΕΛΛΗ Τ.
14..ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΑΣΤ ΧΙ 
11..ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΑΣΤ ΙΙ
10..ΕΛΛΕΝΙΚ ΣΠΙΡΙΤ
9...BLUE HORIZON
4...SUPERFAST VI
3...KEFALONIA

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ12

Το SF1 γιατι δεν ειναι εκει; Μηπως εφυγε για τον ετησιο δεξαμενισμο του; Ξερει κανεις κατι;

----------


## Trakman

Ήταν χθες φίλε μου, σήμερα ήταν η σειρά του Blue Horizon! Λογικά αύριο θα το αντικαταστήσει το ΙΙ, και το Ι θα φύγει για το δεξαμενισμό του. :Wink:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Ήταν χθες φίλε μου, σήμερα ήταν η σειρά του Blue Horizon! Λογικά αύριο θα το αντικαταστήσει το ΙΙ, και το Ι θα φύγει για το δεξαμενισμό του.


Την Πέμπτη το πρώτο δρομολόγιο του νέου κόκκινου βάπορα :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Trakman

Ευχαριστώ Νικόλα!! :Wink: 
Μια μικρή γεύση απ' ό,τι αναφέρει ο dokimakos!

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ12

> Ήταν χθες φίλε μου, σήμερα ήταν η σειρά του Blue Horizon! Λογικά αύριο θα το αντικαταστήσει το ΙΙ, και το Ι θα φύγει για το δεξαμενισμό του.


Φιλε Τrakman ευχαριστω για την πληροφορια. Ακουσα πως η επισκευη του 1 θα γινει στην Ιταλια κ θα κρατησει γυρω στις 20 μερες. Ξερετε τιποτε;

----------


## Trakman

Όντως θα γίνει στην Ιταλία, νομίζω στο ίδιο ναυπηγείο που κατασκευάστηκε. Το πόσο θα κρατήσει δεν το γνωρίζω!

----------


## ΣΤΕΛΙΟΣ12

ok! ευχαριστω...

----------


## ελμεψη

Μια βραδινη αποψη του λιμανιου της Πατρας,με το Cruise Europa, το Ηellenic Spirit και ο Ικαρος στο βαθος να αναχωρει.

DSC01585.JPG

----------


## nikosnasia

Στις 28 Αυγούστου 2001.BLUE STAR 2 & PASIPHAE.
Pict2001026.jpg

----------


## polykas

*Eυχαριστούμε πολύ τους φίλους ελμεψη και nikosnasia για τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες από την Πάτρα...*

----------


## ελμεψη

Μια πιο κοντινη ληψη των Cruise Europa και Hellenic Spirit για να κανει οποιος θελει μια συγκριση μεγεθων.

----------


## MILTIADIS

Γνωριζουμε μηπως τι θα γινει με το τωρινο λιμανι μετα την κατασκευη του νεου?

----------


## .voyager

Υποτίθεται θα γίνει ανάπλαση του χώρου και αξιοποίησή του για το κοινό, τύπου μαρίνα Πάτρας. Είδωμεν...

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Η κατάθεση των προσφορών θα πραγματοποιηθεί στις 27-10-2009.


Και εντελως συμπτωματικα παρατηρω οτι η καταθεση προσφορων θα πραγματοποιηθει αυριο τριτη..οντως για να δουμε τι θα γινει..οσο για το παλιο λιμανι το να αξιοποιηθει μια τοσο τεραστια εκταση προς οφελος του κοινου οπως οντως ακουγεται φιλε .voyager μου φαινεται καπως απιθανο για τα ελληνικα δεδομενα.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): μιλαμε για 2-3 χιλιομετρα μονο σε μηκος..εκταση φιλετο.. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## .voyager

> οσο για το παλιο λιμανι το να αξιοποιηθει μια τοσο τεραστια εκταση προς οφελος του κοινου οπως οντως ακουγεται φιλε .voyager μου φαινεται καπως απιθανο για τα ελληνικα δεδομενα..μιλαμε για 2-3 χιλιομετρα μονο σε μηκος..εκταση φιλετο..


Θα πρέπει να γίνει όμως κάποτε και σε μια ελληνική πόλη κάτι της προκοπής σε παραλιακή ζώνη, γιατί ανήκουμε στις υποανάπτυκτες σε αυτό τον τομέα χώρες στην Ευρώπη. Βλέπε Βαρκελώνη, Λισαβόνα, κτλ. . Θα είναι πραγματική ανάσα για την Πάτρα, αν υλοποιηθεί ένα τέτοιο σχέδιο. Θα την κάνει πολύ πιο όμορφη...

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Θα πρέπει να γίνει όμως κάποτε και σε μια ελληνική πόλη κάτι της προκοπής σε παραλιακή ζώνη, γιατί ανήκουμε στις υποανάπτυκτες σε αυτό τον τομέα χώρες στην Ευρώπη. Βλέπε Βαρκελώνη, Λισαβόνα, κτλ. . Θα είναι πραγματική ανάσα για την Πάτρα, αν υλοποιηθεί ένα τέτοιο σχέδιο. Θα την κάνει πολύ πιο όμορφη...


 Μονο στην παραλιακη ζωνη του ηρακλειου εχει γινει μια πολυ καλη προσπαθεια..
αν και εδω που τα λεμε δεν χρειαζοταν και τοσο πολυ ενα νεο λιμανι στην πατρα..και το λεω αυτο διοτι εχουμε τοσα ανυπαρκτα λιμανια στα νησια του αιγαιου.θα μπορουσαν αυτα τα δισεκατομυρια που δωσανε εδω να τα αξιοποιουσανε σε 4-5 λιμανια των νησιων μας..βεβαια καθε εργο σε καλο μην γκρινιαζουμε κιολας..

----------


## Trakman

Ρίξε μια ματιά και σε αυτό! :Wink:  Το παραλιακό μέτωπο που θα δοθεί στην πόλη είναι από το ύψος της Παπαφλέσσα μέχρι την Αράτου. Σε αυτό τον χώρο θα γίνει ανάπλαση. Το υπόλοιπο λιμάνι νομίζω θα εξακολουθήσει να λειτουργεί κανονικά. Μάλλον θα γίνει κάτι σαν την Ηγουμενίτσα, το παλιό θα εξυπηρετεί εσωτερικές γραμμές (δηλαδή την Κεφαλονιά) και πιθανώς και εξωτερικές αν υπάρχει κίνηση.
Το μεγάλο ζήτημα είναι ότι με τον χώρο που απελευθερώνεται δίνεται μια μεγάλη ευκαιρία στην Πάτρα, να αλλάξει πρόσωπο προς το καλύτερο. Να στραφεί επιτέλους προς τη θάλασσα. Να λύσει σε μεγάλο βαθμό το πρόβλημα του parking (βλέπε Ναύπλιο). Υπάρχει χώρος γα όλα. Το θέμα είναι να αξιοποιηθεί σωστά, με γνώμονα το κοινό συμφέρον και όχι μόνο το οικονομικό. Πρέπει επιτέλους να σταματήσει η διαμάχη ΟΛΠΑ-Δήμου Πατρέων, να βρουν κοινή γραμμή για το καλό όλων.
Η ευκαιρία που παρουσιάζεται είναι πράγματι μεγάλη, και δε νομίζω ότι θα υπάρξει καλύτερη. Ελπίζω να μη χαθεί...

----------


## .voyager

Η Πάτρα χρειαζόταν νέο λιμάνι. Όσο για την "πολύ καλή" προσπάθεια αναφορικά με το Ηράκλειο, απέχει πολύ από τα ευρωπαϊκά πρότυπα   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

"Με τη λειτουργία του Νέου Λιμένα προβλέπεται η αναβάθμιση της υπάρχουσας Μαρίνας δυναμικότητας 415 σκαφών κάτω των 15 μέτρων, η οποία θα δημιουργήσει ισχυρό πόλο για την προσέλκυση σημαντικού μέρους της κίνησης του θαλάσσιου τουρισμού με την παράλληλη αξιοποίηση όλων των διαθέσιμων θαλάσσιων υποδομών.

Επίσης προβλέπεται η δημιουργία εκσυγχρονισμένης Νέας Μαρίνας στο θαλάσσιο μέτωπο της πόλης πολλαπλών χρήσεων (θαλάσσιος τουρισμός, δραστηριότητες εμπορίου, εστίασης, αναψυχής κλπ) δυναμικότητας 256 σκαφών μήκους 15-70 μέτρων, η οποία θα προσφέρει υπηρεσίες υψηλού επιπέδου και θα αποτελέσει πύλη εισόδου για το θαλάσσιο τουρισμό στο Ιόνιο Πέλαγος, αναβαθμίζοντας και αξιοποιώντας το θαλάσσιο μέτωπο της Πάτρας.

Επιπλέον στα υποστηρικτικά έργα κατασκευής της Νέας Μαρίνας περιλαμβάνονται: η διαμόρφωση 300-350 θέσεων στάθμευσης, η δημιουργία κτιριακών εγκαταστάσεων 4.550 τ.μ., η διαμόρφωση εκτεταμένων ζωνών πρασίνου και αναψυχής, η δημιουργία Μονάδας Διαχείρισης Σκαφών έκτασης 18 στρεμμάτων για την εξυπηρέτηση περίπου 120 σκαφών μέσου μήκους 20 μέτρων"

patrasport.gr

----------


## .voyager

Μερικές αεροφωτογραφίες του λιμένα Πατρών από τη gallery του ανανεομένου site του.

----------


## polykas

_Αφιερώνεται η φωτογραφία σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους από την Πάτρα, που μας χαρίζουν τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες τους ..._

polykas 1-.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Υπέροχη λήψη Γιώργο! Όλες οι φώτος από την επίσκεψή σου είναι μοναδικές!! :Wink:

----------


## nickosps

Η φωτογραφία είναι εξαιρετική από ένα πολύ καλό σημείο για φωτογράφιση (αν έχω καταλάβει καλά), αλλά είναι και παραπλανητική! :Very Happy:  Νομίζεις ότι η επιβίβαση γίνεται από τις ταράτσες των πολυκατοικιών!

----------


## .voyager

> Η φωτογραφία είναι εξαιρετική από ένα πολύ καλό σημείο για φωτογράφιση (αν έχω καταλάβει καλά)!


Είναι από το δασύλλιο.

----------


## nickosps

> Είναι από το δασύλλιο.


Όντως κατάλαβα καλά! :Wink:

----------


## ελμεψη

Δυσκολα τα πραγματα στο λιμανι της Πατρας σημερα το μεσημερι. Αερα πολυ δεν ειχε αλλα ειχε πολυ φουσκοθαλασσια. Λιγο πριν τις 14.30 με αργες κινησεις και με διαφορετικη πορεια εισοδου μπηκε απο την βορεια εισοδο το Hellenic Spirit. Στις 14.30 γρηγορα γρηγορα αναχωρησε το SUPERFAST XI. Στην συνεχεια στις 15.00 αναχωρησε και το Κεφαλονια απο την βορεια.Επειτα σειρα πηρε το Cruise Europa με αργες κινησεις και αυτο και προσεχτικα κατεληξε στην θεση του.Το  Elli T το πηρε το ματι μου ανοιχτα του λιμανιου.

Παρτε ενα μικρο δειγμα.

DSC02348.JPG

DSC02334.JPG

DSC02355.JPG

DSC02378.JPG

DSC02387.JPG

----------


## seaways_lover

ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΕΣ και ΔΥΣΚΟΛΕΣ ληψεις φίλτατε Νίκο. Πολλα πολλα Συγχαρητηρια για το εκτακτο δελτιο... :Very Happy:

----------


## leonidas

Δεν το ηξερα οτι και στην Πατρα το ''πιανει''  :Razz: ...
Το λεω γιατι ειδα πολλα πλοια φυγανε σημερα στην κανονικη τους ωρα αναχωρησης...

----------


## diagoras

Εξαιρετικες φωτογραφιες φιλε Νικο

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΚ ΤΣΑΜΠΙΟΝ στο λιμανι της Πατρας και το ΕΥΡΩΠΗ ΠΑΛΑΣ ενω μπαινει στο λιμανι.
P1010018.JPG

----------


## Leo

Εσύ Φίλιππε που πας? Γιατί σε βλέπω εν πλώ και μάλιστα με μεγάλο βαπόρι..  :Very Happy:

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Στις 20 Αυγουστου καπταιν πανω απο το ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΑΣΤ 6 πηγαινα Ιταλια. :Very Happy:

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστώωω  :Very Happy:

----------


## Appia_1978

Μερικές φωτογραφίες τραβηγμένες πριν από καμιά δεκαριά μέρες, σε ένα μικρό διάλειμμα των καταιγίδων  :Wink: 

Cruise Europa και Superfast I στο λιμάνι, με το Superfast V να καταφθάνει:

Patras_1.jpg

Patras_2.jpg

Patras_3.jpg

----------


## gtogias

> Μερικές φωτογραφίες τραβηγμένες πριν από καμιά δεκαριά μέρες, σε ένα μικρό διάλειμμα των καταιγίδων 
> 
> Cruise Europa και Superfast I στο λιμάνι, με το Superfast V να καταφθάνει:
> 
> Patras_1.jpg
> 
> Patras_2.jpg
> 
> Patras_3.jpg


Καταπληκτικές και ας μη με ενθουσιάζουν τα συγκεκριμένα πλοία. Ο φωτισμός και τα κάδρα τέλεια.

----------


## Trakman

Φίλε Μάρκο θα συμφωνήσω με τον Γιώργο, είναι υπέροχες φωτος!!! :Wink:

----------


## Appia_1978

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ, παιδιά! 

Αλλά, απέναντι στις καταπληκτικές δικιές σας και των υπολοίπων παιδιών υστερούν κατά πολύ ... Είσαστε καταπληκτικοί όλοι σας!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## diagoras

Καταπληκτικες φωτογραφιες φιλε μου.Σε ευχαριστουμε

----------


## Leo

Βλέπω το Superfast V, να ετοιμάζεται να κάνει μανούβρα και αν δεν έδεσε πριν την καταιγίδα, σκέφτομαι το πλήρωμα του και την "μοναδική" εμπειρία του να πρέπει να δέσεις όταν ανοίγουν οι ουρανοί. Φίλτατε Appia_1978, μοναδικής ομορφιάς και αξίας φωτογραφίες για σκέψεις και απόψεις.

----------


## vinman

> Μερικές φωτογραφίες τραβηγμένες πριν από καμιά δεκαριά μέρες, σε ένα μικρό διάλειμμα των καταιγίδων 
> 
> Cruise Europa και Superfast I στο λιμάνι, με το Superfast V να καταφθάνει:
> 
> Patras_1.jpg
> 
> Patras_2.jpg
> 
> Patras_3.jpg


...πολύ όμορφες..!!
Μπράβο φίλε Αppia_1978!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!

Παρεπιπτόντως, αυτό που με παραξένεψε ήταν, ότι έδεσε στο "τμήμα εσωτερικών δρομολογίων", στα νότια του μόλου, δηλαδή εκτός της ελεγχόμενης ζώνης  :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Για τον Νίκο (έλμεψη) που υπηρετεί την πατρίδα και σίγουρα του λέιπει το λιμάνι της Πάτρας (εδώ 27.11.09). Χρόνια Πολλά και καλή θητέια.

P1270359patra.jpg
φωτο:frost

----------


## ελμεψη

> Για τον Νίκο (έλμεψη) που υπηρετεί την πατρίδα και σίγουρα του λέιπει το λιμάνι της Πάτρας (εδώ 27.11.09). Χρόνια Πολλά και καλή θητέια.



Ευχαριστω πολυ καπετανιε, σημερα καταφερα και ειδα το ευχητηριο μηνυμα σου μιας και δεν πολυβγαινω δυστυχως απο το στρατοπεδο. Η Πατρα μου λειπει και θα μου λειπει για τους επομενους 8 μηνες αφου τελικα δεν με στειλανε εκει αλλα μονιμα πλεον Ροδο.Ελπιζω τον επομενο καιρο να χαλαρωσουν τα πραγματα και να προσθετω υλικο απο το νησι των Ιπποτων :Wink:

----------


## Trakman

¶ρχισαν τα όργανα... Και έχω την αίσθηση ότι είμαστε μόνο στην αρχή.

*Συγκλονιστικές αποκαλύψεις για το κύκλωμα των λιμενικών στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας*



* Ποιός ο ρόλος της τότε πολιτικής ηγεσίας του Υπουργείου Ναυτιλίας;* 

 				Συγκλονιστικές αποκαλύψεις από τη διενέργεια της ΕΔΕ για το κύκλωμα της λαθραίας διακίνησης μεταναστών στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας έρχονται στο φως σε ερώτηση που κατέθεσε σήμερα στη Βουλή ο βουλευτής Αχαϊας του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ Νίκος Τσούκαλης. Η ερώτηση απευθύνεται στο Υπουργείο Προστασίας του Πολίτη. Στην ερώτηση του ο κ. Τσούκαλης αναφέρει:
 "Σάλο έχει προκαλέσει η δημοσιοποίηση υπομνήματος που φέρεται να σας έχει υποβάλει, ο υποναύαρχος ε.α. κ. Φερούσης που διενήργησε την ΕΔΕ για το κύκλωμα λαθραίας διακίνησης μεταναστών από το λιμάνι της Πάτρας. Σύμφωνα με το υπόμνημα, όπως αναφέρεται επί λέξη «…η σημερινή στρατιωτική ηγεσία του Λ.Σ. και η τότε πολιτική γνώριζε τις επικρατούσες συνθήκες …..και όχι μόνο δεν ΅έπραξε τα νόμιμα αλλά με τις πράξεις και παραλείψεις της, όπως … τελικά διευκόλυναν το έργο τους.», όπως επίσης ότι «… με κάλεσε ο τότε υπουργός και μου ζήτησε να αλλάξω το πόρισμα λέγοντάς μου ότι τα έχω βρει με τον αρχηγό…» καθώς επίσης ότι « Ο τότε υπουργός ΕΝΑΝ Π, με σύμφωνη γνώμη του σημερινού αρχηγού ΛΣ με διέταξαν να διακόψω την έρευνα και να τους υποβάλλω το πόρισμά μου. Παρά τις επίμονες προσπάθειές μου να τους πείσω ότι εμπλέκονται εκτός των κατηγορουμένων και άλλοι λιμενικοί και ότι πρέπει να συνεχίσω την έρευνα, η απόφασή τους ήταν ήδη ειλημμένη.», ή ότι «…. Η σημερινή ηγεσία του Λ.Σ. προέβη σε επιλεκτική πειθαρχική τιμωρία των εμπλεκομένων….».


Εάν ισχύουν όσα από τα πιο πάνω αλλά και πολύ περισσότερα φέρονται ότι περιέχονται στο υπόμνημα του κ. Φερούση, χρήζει απαραίτητης διευκρίνησης η πρόσφατη (9/11/09) απάντησή σας σε σχετική ερώτησή μας στην οποία τίποτα δεν περιλαμβάνεται σχετικά με το πιο πάνω υπόμνημα.



 Επειδή η συγκεκριμένη υπόθεση απασχολεί μέχρι και σήμερα έντονα τη κοινή γνώμη αλλά και τις δικαστικές αρχές της Πάτρας        

 Ερωτάται ο κ. Υπουργός:

- Σας έχει υποβληθεί το υπόμνημα από τον υποναύαρχο ε.α. κ. Φερούση, και αν ναι πως αξιολογείτε το περιεχόμενό του και σε ποιες ενέργειες έχετε ή προτίθεστε να προβείτε προκειμένου να διερευνηθούν οι σοβαρότατες αναφορές που περιέχονται σΆ αυτό;

 ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΤΕΘΟΥΝ

 1) Το υπόμνημα που φέρεται να σας έχει υποβάλει ο κ. Φερούσης και 

 2) Το πόρισμα της ΕΔΕ"

* ΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΕΣ ΚΕΙΜΕΝΟ ΤΗΣ ΕΠΙΣΤΟΛΗΣ  ΦΕΡΟΥΣΗ* 
*«Κύριε* *Y**πουργέ,**Ονομάζομαι Φερούσης Ελευθέριος του Γεωργίου και διαμένω στην οδό........... ..... (τηλ...............................) και είμαι αντιναύαρχος Λ.Σ, προσφάτως αυτεπάγγελτα αποστρατευθείς ως ευδοκίμως τερματίσας τη σταδιοδρομία μου(κρίσεις Μαρτίου)*παρακολουθώντας από τα μέσα μαζικής ενημέρωσης τις εξαγγελίες σας, αλλά και τις πρώτες ενέργειες σας, πείστηκα ότι πράγματι επαγγέλλεστε, κατά την άσκηση των καθηκόντων σας, τις αρχές
 της διαφάνειας και αξιοκρατίας. Στα πλαίσια αυτά, σας αναφέρω ότι, τον Νοέμβριο του 2008 διατάχθηκα από τον τότε Υπουργό ΕΝΑΠ να διενεργήσω ένορκη διοικητική εξέταση, αναφορικά με την εμπλοκή λιμενικών σε κύκλωμα λαθροδιακίνησης μεταναστών στην Πάτρα.

 Σημειώτεον ότι η εν λόγω υπόθεση είχε εξιχνιαστεί από το Τμήμα Ασφαλείας της Αστυνομικής Διεύθυνσης Πατρών. Από το πόρισμα της ΕΔΕ προκύπτει αβίαστα, τεκμηριωμένα και αμερόληπτα ότι συγκεκριμένοι λιμενικοί είχαν διαπράξει πειθαρχικά και ποινικά αδικήματα. Προκύπτει επίσης ότι η σημερινή
 στρατιωτική ηγεσία του Λ.Σ αλλά και η τότε πολιτική γνώριζε τις επικρατούσες συνθήκες στην Πάτρα *σ**ε σχέση, με το εν λόγω θέμα, και όχι μόνο δεν έπραξε τα νόμιμα, αλλά με τις πράξεις και παραλείψεις τους , όπως ενδεικτικά αναφέρω την κατΆ επανάληψη ακύρωση μεταθέσεων των πρωτεργατών του κυκλώματος, τελικά διευκόλυναν το έργο τους.*όταν υπέβαλα το πόρισμα της αναφερομένης ΕΔΕ, αρμοδίως στη Διεύθυνση Προσωπικού *του Λ.Σ**,* *με κάλεσε ο τότε υπουργός και μου ζήτησε να αλλάξω το πόρισμα λέγοντας μου ότι "τα έχω βρει με τον αρχηγό".  Παρών στην συγκεκριμένη συνάντηση ήταν και ο σημερινός αρχηγός του Λ.Σ.*Τηρώντας τον όρκο, που εδώ πριν 30 χρόνια στο προαύλιο της Σχολής Ναυτικών Δοκίμων, δεν άλλαξα το πόρισμα μου, αναγράφοντας σε αυτό με αντικειμενικότητα, αμεροληψία και αίσθημα δικαιοσύνης την πραγματική αλήθεια.
 Αποτέλεσμα της ενέργειας μου αυτής ήταν να αποστρατευθώ στις κρίσεις Μαρτίου 2009, προβάλλοντας μου δήθεν αιτιολογικό τα δυο "Β", που είχα
 στις εκθέσεις αξιολόγησης μου, τα έτη 2004 και 2005.  Παρακαλώ να σημειώσετε ότι οι εν λόγω εκθέσεις με έκριναν στο σύνολο τους ως "άριστο" και μάλιστα κρίθηκα κατΆ επανάληψη παραμένων αρχiπλοίαρχος, αλλά και προάχθηκα σε υποναύαρχο εν ενεργεία τα επόμενα έτη.

 Κύριε Υπουργέ, στα πλαίσια της συμμετοχής μου, όπως ζητήθηκε από τον πρωθυπουργό της χώρας, σας αναφέρω ότι το πόρισμα της εν λόγω  ΕΔΕ προκύπτει αβίαστα από σειρά απορρήτων και εμπιστευτικών εγγράφων του τότε Κεντρικού Λιμενάρχη Πατρών πλοιάρχου Λ.Σ Λιούρδη Απ.*,* *ότι η σημερινή στρατιωτική ηγεσία του Λ.Σ γνώριζε την κατάσταση που επικρατούσε στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας, αναφορικά με την λαθροδιακίνηση των μεταναστών.* Ε*πιπρόσθετα γνώριζε και η πολιτική ηγεσία και συγκεκριμένα, ο Γενικός Γραμματέας Λιμένων και Λιμενικής Πολιτικής, στον οποίο προβλήθηκε μάλιστα και οπτικοαουστικό υλικό (dvd) σε σύσκεψη, που πραγματοποιήθηκε τον Ιανουάριο του 2008 στην οποία συμμετείχαν η ηγεσία του Λ.Σ καθώς και οι αρμόδιοι κλαδάρχες και διευθυντές.*
 Στα στοιχεία της αναφερόμενης ΕΔΕ περιλαμβάνεται μεγάλος αριθμός
απομαγνητοφωνημένων κασετών της ΕΥΠ από την παρακολούθηση των τηλεφώνων των πρωτεργατών του κυκλώματος και από τις οποίες προκύπτει εμπλοκή, όχι μόνο των μέχρι σήμερα κατηγορουμένων, αλλά και μεγάλος αριθμός λιμενικών, οι οποίοι δεν ταυτοποιήθηκαν, διότι *ο**τότε Υπουργός ΕΝΑΠ ,με σύμφωνη γνώμη του σημερινού Αρχηγού Λ.Σ, με διέταξαν να διακόψω την έρευνα και να τους υποβάλλω το πόρισμα μου.* Παρά τις επίμονες προσπάθειες μου να τους πείσω ότι εμπλέκονται εκτός των κατηγορουμένων και άλλοι λιμενικοί και ότι πρέπει να συνεχίσω την έρευνα, η απόφαση τους ήταν ήδη ειλημμένη. ΠαρΆ όλα αυτά, στο πόρισμα μου αναφέρω ότι η ερευνά αφορά μόνο τους κατηγορουμένους και ότι θα πρέπει να  διαταχθεί διενέργεια περαιτέρω έρευνας, λαμβάνοντας υπόψη πέραν των άλλων ότι η υπόθεση για ποινική αξιολόγηση έχει ανατεθεί στην γΆ Ανακρίτρια της Εισαγγελίας Πατρών κα Λυμπεροπουλου, η οποία διενεργεί τακτική ανάκριση και με την οποία είχα αγαστή συνεργασία κατά την διάρκεια της έρευνας μου. Μάλιστα, την εμπλοκή και άλλων λιμενικών εκτός των κατηγορουμένων την είχε επισημάνει και μου την είχε γνωρίσει και η αναφερόμενη ανακρίτρια και όπως δήλωσε, κάθε νέο στοιχείο θα μου το διαβίβαζε για τις δικές μου ενέργειες λόγω αρμοδιότητας.

 Ι*διαίτερο ενδιαφέρον έχουν οι ένορκες καταθέσεις του Διευθυντού του Γραφείου Εσωτερικών Υποθέσεων αλλά και του Διευθυντού Ασφαλείας του πρωην ΥΕΝΑΠ.* Πέραν των ανωτέρω η σημερινή ηγεσία του Λ.Σ. προέβη σε επιλεκτική πειθαρχική τιμωρία των εμπλεκομένων στην εν λόγω υπόθεση, λαμβάνοντας υπόψη το γεγονός ότι αρχιπλοίαρχος, ο οποίος, σύμφωνα με το πόρισμα της ΕΔΕ, έχει διαπράξει το παράπτωμα της πλημμελούς εκτέλεσης των καθηκόντων του, όχι μόνο δεν τιμωρήθηκε πειθαρχικά, αλλά προήχθη σε υποναύαρχο και είναι εν ενεργεία.

*Αντίθετα, ο τότε Κεντρικός Λιμενάρχης Πατρών πλοίαρχος Λ.Σ. Λιούρδης Απ. για το ίδιο παράπτωμα τιμωρήθηκε με 20 ημέρες φυλακή και αποστρατεύθηκε**.* Η* επιλεκτική αυτή συμπεριφορά είναι γνωστό σε όλους ότι οφείλεται στις διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις του εν λόγω υποναυάρχου με την προηγούμενη πολιτική και τη σημερινή στρατιωτική.* Τ*ο γεγονός αυτό, και όχι μόνο, προβλημάτισε και την εισαγγελέα του Ναυτοδικείου Πειραιά κα Μπίμπιλα, η οποία σε τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία με πρωτοβουλία της, μου ζήτησε να της διευκρινίσω ορισμένα σημεία του πορίσματος μου και εξέφρασε τον προβληματισμό της για τον τρόπο της* πειθαρχικής αντιμετώπισης της υπόθεσης, ενώ μου γνώρισε ότι θα συνεργαστεί με την ανακρίτρια κα Λυμπεροπούλου.

*Κύριε Υπουργέ, αν και μου ζητήθηκε πολλές φορές από τα ΜΜΕ, έντυπα και ηλεκτρονικά, να προβώ σε δηλώσεις για την εν λόγω υπόθεση, δεν το έπραξα, διότι πιστεύω ακράδαντα ότι τέτοιες υποθέσεις δεν πρέπει να αποτελούν αντικείμενο συναλλαγής και προσωπικών επιδιώξεων.*
*Τέλος, σας αναφέρω ότι η επιστολή μου αυτή υπαγορεύθηκε από αίσθημα ευθύνης, συνειδησιακής υποχρέωσης και ισορροπίας, αλλά και προσδοκίας απόδοσης δικαιοσύνης και τιμωρίας όλων των εμπλεκομένων στο κύκλωμα λαθροδιακίνησης μεταναστών στην Πάτρα και όχι επιλεκτικής τιμωρίας ορισμένων εξ αυτών, όπως έχει συμβεί μέχρι και σήμερα.*

*Με τιμή*

 Φ*ερούσης Ελευθέριος* *Αντιναύαρχος Λ.Σ. (ε.α)»*





Πηγή: thebest.gr

----------


## ορφεας

Πάτρα Αύγουστος 2008.
BLUE HORIZON,IONIAN SKY.JPG

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια φιλε ορφεα.

----------


## Leo

Τινγκάρισε η Πάρτα στην "απέξω" η Αριάδνη να αδειάσει ντόκος. Με την ευκαιρία να αναφέρουμε ότι η Πάτρα σήμερα θα αποχωριστεί ένα από τα καμάρια της. Το Σουπερφαστ V θα αναχωρήσει σήμερα θα αποχαιρετήσει το λιμάνι της και θα πάει για δεξαμενισμό και παράδοση στα νέα ου αφεντικά. Στο θέμα του πλοίου θα δείτε σχετικό φωτογραφικό υλικό από ρεπόρτερς του ναυτιλία, που βρέθηκαν σήμερα εκεί.

ariadne.JPG

----------


## CORFU

γιατι σημερα στην Πατρα μαζι το SFVI και το SFXI????

----------


## Trakman

Εικόνα του λιμανιού χθες το μεσημέρι.
Για τους φίλους dokimakos21, Τhanasis89, vinman, proussos και douzoune!

----------


## vinman

Υπέροχη Γιώργο....(δεν θα μπορούσε να μην ήταν άλλωστε....!!!!)!
Η Σοφία την σχολίασε ''πίνακα ζωγραφικής''...!!!!
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

----------


## MILTIADIS

Πωπω!!!της ΕΥΡΩΠΗΣ γινεται τρακμαν στην φωτογραφια σου!! :Very Happy: παρα πολυ καλη φιλε!!!

----------


## dokimakos21

*Γιωργο ευχαριστω και ανταποδιδω...Μιλτιαδη 8α την χαρακτηριζα των ΜΙΝΟΙΚΩΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ....*
P2220077.JPG

----------


## Trakman

> * των ΜΙΝΟΙΚΩΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ....*
> P2220077.JPG


Πολύ πετυχημένος τίτλος!!! Υπέροχη Φώτη, σ'ευχαριστώ!!! Ελπίζω σύντομα να τραβήξουμε και άλλες!!! :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Χωρίς λόγια, ότι μπόρεσα να φωτογραφίσω από το νέο λιμάνι της Πάτρας. Συγγνώμη για την ποιότητα αλλά η ώρα (θέση του ήλιου) δεν βοήθησαν να δούμε κάτι καλύτερο.

01DSCN2934.jpg

02DSCN2935.jpg

03DSCN2936.jpg

04DSCN2937.jpg

----------


## MILTIADIS

Καραβια ποτε θα δουμε ειναι το θεμα..Ξερουμε τελικα ποτε θα λειτουργησει? :Confused:

----------


## Leo

Ρωτάς τους περαστικούς Μίλτο? Πρίμενα από τους παρειπιδημούντες και κατοικούντες στην πόλη της Πάτρας να μας ενημερώνουν..... (για εσάς  κτυπά η καμπάνα του ¶γίου Ανδρέα  :Razz:  :Very Happy: ).

----------


## MILTIADIS

Χαχα! :Very Happy: ευχαριστουμε παντως για τις φωτογραφιες γιατι απ οτι βλεπω τα πολλα-πολλα εχουν τελειωσει και ειναι σχεδον ετοιμο..Προς το παρον ειμαστε στο''απο μηνα σε μηνα''σε οτι εχει να κανει με την παραδοση του πολυπαθου εργου :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Leo

Δεν είναι δικά μου λόγια, αλλά λόγια του Καββαδία.

...._εκεί που εσύχναζαν ναυτικοί, και άλλα "κακοποιά_" _στοιχεία_....  :Razz: 

Η εικόνα μιλάει μόνη της..... 
DSCN2869patra.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Σήμερα έχει πολύ δυνατούς βοριάδες στην Πάτρα, με αποτέλεσμα λίγο έξω από το λιμάνι να βλέπεις εικόνες σαν και την παρακάτω!
Το Enver Aslan λίγο πριν μπει στο λιμάνι...
(Η ποιότητα είναι ψιλοχάλια καθώς ήμουν αρκετά μακριά και οι συνθήκες δύσκολες!)

Trakakis_P3088055.jpg

----------


## CORFU

ακομα και ετσι η φωτο ειναι τελεια φιλε TRAKMAN :Wink:

----------


## MILTIADIS

Πριν λιγα λεπτα που επεστρεφα απο το Ριο,ειδα να δινει αναλογη μαχη με τα κυματα και το φορτηγο πλοιο MOKOSICA σημαιας Κροατιας.Πολυ δυνατοι οι ανεμοι σημερα στη δυτικη Ελλαδα,δεν εχει μεινει τιποτα ορθιο..

----------


## Trakman

*Έτοιμο να λειτουργήσει το νέο λιμάνι της Πάτρας* 

*Ήρθε η επίσημη ανακοίνωση απο την ΕΥΔΕ ΜΕΔΕ* 



 Έφτασε στα γραφεία του Οργανισμού Λιμένος Πατρών  το έγγραφο που αφορά την επίσημη παράδοση του νέου λιμανιού της Πάτρας. Η ειδική υπηρεσία έργων, ΕΥΔΕ-ΜΕΔΕ, ενημέρωσε τον ΟΛΠΑ τα έργα ολοκληρώθηκαν και ο Οργανισμός μπορεί προχωρήσει στις ενέργειες που απαιτούνται για την έναρξη της λειτουργίας του νέου λιμανιού.  Εκτιμάται ωστόσο ότι για να λειτουργήσει πλήρως το νέο λιμάνι, χρειάζονται ακόμη 4 με 5 μήνες.
 Το κείμενο της ανακοίνωσης του ΟΛΠΑ έχει ως εξής:
 «Ο Ο.Λ.ΠΑ. Α.Ε. ενημερώθηκε εγγράφως από την Ειδική Υπηρεσία Δημοσίων Έργων / Μεγάλων Έργων Δυτικής Ελλάδας (Τμήμα Κατασκευής Έργων με έδρα την Πρέβεζα) ότι ολοκληρώθηκαν οι εργασίες κατασκευής του έργου «Ολοκλήρωση Λιμενικών Έργων 2ου Τμήματος και Έργα Υποδομής Νέου Λιμένα Πατρών». 
 Η υπηρεσία του Υπουργείου Υποδομών Μεταφορών και Δικτύων κάνει γνωστό στον Ο.Λ.ΠΑ. Α.Ε. με το έγγραφό της ότι οι συμβατικές εργασίες κατασκευής του έργου έχουν ολοκληρωθεί και κατά συνέπεια μπορεί να προχωρήσει άμεσα ο Οργανισμός στις δικές του ενέργειες για την λειτουργία του Λιμένα. Επίσης, ζητά από τον Ο.Λ.ΠΑ. Α.Ε. να ορίσει εκπρόσωπο στη διαδικασία παραλαβής για χρήση και να ενημερώσει σχετική την ΕΥΔΕ / ΜΕΔΕ (Τμήμα Κατασκευής Έργων).
 Με αφορμή την παραλαβή του σχετικού εγγράφου της ΕΥΔΕ / ΜΕΔΕ, ο Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος του Ο.Λ.ΠΑ. Α.Ε. Σωτήρης Μαμμάσης έκανε την ακόλουθη δήλωση:
 «Εκφράζω την ικανοποίησή μου για την έγκαιρη ολοκλήρωση των λιμενικών έργων του 2ου τμήματος και των έργων υποδομής του Νέου Λιμένα της Πάτρας, εξέλιξη που δικαιώνει απόλυτα την Διοίκηση του Ο.Λ.ΠΑ. Α.Ε. στις εκτιμήσεις της για την παράδοση του έργου. Το λιμάνι της Πάτρας αποτελεί κόμβο συνδυασμένων μεταφορών και έναν από τους σημαντικότερους λιμένες της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης. Διαθέτει στρατηγική θέση και πληροί όλες τις ικανές και αναγκαίες συνθήκες που προσδιορίζουν τη λειτουργία ενός σύγχρονου λιμανιού. Το Νέο Λιμάνι θα προσφέρει υψηλού επιπέδου υπηρεσίες στους χρήστες του και θα δημιουργήσει αναπτυξιακές ευκαιρίες για τη Δ. Ελλάδα. Πιστεύω ότι η ολοκλήρωση των λιμενικών εργασιών για το 2ο τμήμα του Νέου Λιμένα αποτελεί σημαντικό βήμα για την τοπική και την εθνική οικονομία. Οι χρήστες του λιμανιού, η ναυτιλιακή κοινότητα και η τοπική κοινωνία περιμένουν πλέον την δημοπράτηση του έργου "Νέος Λιμένας Πατρών 3ο Τμήμα Α΄ Φάσης", που έχει αναβληθεί».


http://thebest.gr/

----------


## Natsios

> Χωρίς λόγια, ότι μπόρεσα να φωτογραφίσω από το νέο λιμάνι της Πάτρας. Συγγνώμη για την ποιότητα αλλά η ώρα (θέση του ήλιου) δεν βοήθησαν να δούμε κάτι καλύτερο.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80052
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80053
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80054
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80055


Επ! Ίδιος δεν είναι ο λιμενοβραχίονας με της Τήνου??  :Confused:  :Confused: 
Sorry για το off topic αλλα μου ήρθε στο μυαλό το χάλι στο Νησι μολις είδα τις φωτό (καμμένος....)

----------


## vinman

*Ένα μόνο θα πώ.....
''Κάποιους'' στο λιμάνι τους ενοχλούν οι καραβολάτρες με τις φωτογραφικές μηχανές.....
Όλα τα υπόλοιπα τα έχουν λύσει....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83429

----------


## ιθακη

πρωταπριλια στην Πατρα,με μεγαλη κινηση στο λιμανι...

DSCN2377a.jpg

----------


## Leo

> *Ένα μόνο θα πώ.....*
> *''Κάποιους'' στο λιμάνι τους ενοχλούν οι καραβολάτρες με τις φωτογραφικές μηχανές.....*
> *Όλα τα υπόλοιπα τα έχουν λύσει....*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83429


Εύστοχο σχόλιο Μάνο σε μια φωτογραφία που δεν χωρά καμιά αμφισβίτιση. Αυτό που ενοχλεί τα όργανα της " τάξης " είναι αυτή η φωτογραφία, γιατί τους εκθέτει....... Αλλά όσο κι αν απαγορεύεται κάποιες τέτοιες φωτογραφίες πάντα θα υπάρχουν είτε το θέλουν ή όχι.

----------


## Thanasis89

Η συνέχεια των φωτογραφιών του Μάνου... Με τον οποίο τάσσομαι δίχως κανένα φόβο...
Κάθε φορά που θα ακούω παράπονο από καραβολάτρη θα τους θυμίζω αυτές τις εικόνες. Στην υγεία σας παιδιά !  :Mad: 

DSC06220.jpg

Μόνο το πλήρωμα τους σταμάτησε για να μην μείνουν στο πλοίο. Τους έδειξε τον δρόμο της επιστροφής χωρίς δεύτερη κουβέντα ! Μπράβο τους !

----------


## MILTIADIS

Ετσι!!!πεειτε τα!!!!2 φορες με εχουν σταματησει για ελεγχο κ την μια φορα μαλιστα μου ζητησαν να τους δειξω  και τι φωτογραφιζα!! :Mad: κ εννοειται οτι δεν εδωσα τη φωτογραφικη...και λιγα μετρα παραπερα να γινεται της κακομοιρας...τι να πει κανεις..Στην υγεια των κυκλωματων κ των λαδωματων!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## vinman

*Ότι μπόρεσα να τραβήξω απο το νέο λιμάνι της Πάτρας (δεδομένης της απόστασης που υπάρχει ανάμεσα στο το πλοίο που ταξιδεύαμε και το καινούριο λιμάνι δεν είναι και οι καλύτερες δυνατές λήψεις αλλά δίνουν μία ιδέα για το πως περίπου είναι)!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84281

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84282

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84283

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84284

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Πραγματικός χαμός γινόταν σήμερα εξω απο το πλοίο CRUISE EUROPA στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85560
Η φωτό είναι του φίλου μου του MILTIADI!!!

----------


## Trakman

*Παραδίδεται το νεό λιμάνι της πόλης στο  παλιό συμβούλιο του ΟΛΠΑ*

 		Μια σημαντική ημέρα είναι η αυριανή για την Πάτρα, καθώς παραδίδεται από  την κατασκευάστρια εταιρία, το νέο λιμάνι της πόλης. Όμως, δεν υπάρχει η  νέα διοίκηση, καθώς 6,5 μήνες μετά τις εκλογές, η κυβέρνηση δεν έχει  προχωρήσει ακόμα στην αντικατάσταση της προηγούμενης διοίκησης που έχει  υποβάλλει την παραίτησή της. Έτσι, το νέο λιμάνι θα παραληφθεί από τη  διοίκηση του ΟΛΠΑ(Οργανισμός Λιμένος Πατρών) με πρόεδρο τον κ. Νίκο  Δούρο και Διευθύνοντα Σύμβουλο τον κ. Σωτήρη Μαμμάση. Η πρωτοφανής  καθυστέρηση στον ορισμό διοίκησης σκιάζει την αυριανή σημαντική ημέρα  και αυτό φαίνεται από το γεγονός ότι η παράδοση θα γίνει με μια απλή  διαδικασία, χωρίς επισημότητα, κάτι που η σημαντικότητα του έργου  επέβαλλε. Επιπροσθέτως, προκαλεί πλήθος ερωτημάτων για τα αίτια που έως  σήμερα το τρίτο μεγαλύτερο λιμάνι της χώρας έχει μείνει με υπηρεσιακή  διοίκηση. Δύο τινά συμβαίνουν: ή η κυβέρνηση δεν βρήκε τόσο καιρό δύο  ικανά στελέχη για τον ΟΛΠΑ, ή αδυνατεί να ανταποκριθεί στις αυξημένες  ταχύτητες που απαιτεί η στελέχωση και εύρυθμη λειτουργία του δημόσιου  και ευρύτερου δημόσιου τομέα. Όμως, ευλόγως γεννώνται ερωτήματα για το  πως θα αντεπεξέλθει η κυβέρνηση σε σοβαρότερα ζητήματα, όταν και για τα  εύκολα κινείται με τόσο αργούς ρυθμούς,

http://thebest.gr/news/index/viewStory/13811

----------


## MILTIADIS

Και βεβαια παρα το οτι το εργο παραδιδεται,πλοια θα κανουμε πολλους μηνες ακομα να δουμε εκει μεσα..

----------


## johny18

ΜΙΑ ΦΩΤΟ ΛΙΓΟ ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΗ ΓΙΑ ΕΜΕΝΑ ... ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΟΥ ΤΟ ΣΠΙΡΙΤ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΑΣΤ VI ΣΤΙΣ 11/3/2010

----------


## Leo

Κατ' επέκταση, λόγω Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης και αυτή η πλευρά του λιμανιού είναι εσωτερικού. Απλά το υπόλοιπο λιμάνι "φρουρείται" περισσότερο για την προστασία της λαθρομετανάστευσης, που λέει ο λόγος.

----------


## Trakman

*ΟΛΠΑ: Πρόεδρος Ζεππάτος, Διεθύνων Σύμβουλος  Πλατυκώστας*

Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες του thebest.gr, ελήφθησαν οι αποφάσεις για την  νέα Διοίκηση του Οργανισμού Λιμένος Πατρών.  Πρόεδρος του ΟΛΠΑ επελέγη ο  πρώην Πρόεδρος του ΤΕΕ Γιώργος  Ζεππάτος και για  Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος  ο  οικονομολόγος, αντιπρόεδρος του Οικονομικού Επιμελητηρίου, πρώην  Πρόεδρος του Δημοτικού Συμβουλίου Βραχνεϊκων Κώστας Πλατυκώστας. Η  επιλογή για τη θέση του διευθύνοντος συμβούλου έγινε-σύμφωνα με τις  ίδιες πληροφορίες-  μεταξύ του κ. Πλατυκώστα και του κ. Βαγγέλη Πέρπερα   στελέχους στα Ολυμπιακά Ακίνητα.


http://thebest.gr/news/index/viewStory/14191

----------


## Trakman

Τελικά απ'ότι φαίνεται θα έχουμε επιτέλους νέο προεδρείο στον ΟΛΠΑ, οπότε μπορεί επιτέλους να προχωρήσει και η παράδοση του νέου λιμένα.


_ΟΛΠΑ: Πρόεδρος Ζεππάτος, Διεθύνων Σύμβουλος  Πλατυκώστας

Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες του thebest.gr, ελήφθησαν οι αποφάσεις για την  νέα Διοίκηση του Οργανισμού Λιμένος Πατρών.  Πρόεδρος του ΟΛΠΑ επελέγη ο  πρώην Πρόεδρος του ΤΕΕ Γιώργος  Ζεππάτος και για  Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος  ο  οικονομολόγος, αντιπρόεδρος του Οικονομικού Επιμελητηρίου, πρώην  Πρόεδρος του Δημοτικού Συμβουλίου Βραχνεϊκων Κώστας Πλατυκώστας. Η  επιλογή για τη θέση του διευθύνοντος συμβούλου έγινε-σύμφωνα με τις  ίδιες πληροφορίες-  μεταξύ του κ. Πλατυκώστα και του κ. Βαγγέλη Πέρπερα   στελέχους στα Ολυμπιακά Ακίνητα._ 

http://thebest.gr/news/index/viewStory/14191

----------


## Trakman

Μια πολύ ωραία ιδέα εδώ.

Δυστυχώς όμως όπως έχει αποδειχτεί πολλάκις στο παρελθόν, οι εταιρείες λαϊκής βάσης ξεκινούν με ενθουσιασμό και μετά παρεκκλίνουν από την αρχική τους πορεία/στόχο...

Συμφωνώ πάντως στα όσα γράφει για την κατάσταση του λιμανιού. Κάποτε έκανες μια βόλτα και αντλούσες ζωή, τώρα απλά μελαγχολείς...

----------


## Trakman

Ο βασιλιάς και η βασίλισσα μαζί στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας

Trakakis_P8034595.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Ωραίο κροσάρισμα.......bravo Trak!!!!!

----------


## vinman

*Εικόνα απο το λιμάνι της Πάτρας ξημερώματα Πέμπτης 16 Σεπτεμβρίου!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107767

----------


## ιθακη

> *Εικόνα απο το λιμάνι της Πάτρας ξημερώματα Πέμπτης 16 Σεπτεμβρίου!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107767


 τι γινετε βρε Μανο εδω???τωρα βαζουν και τα κρουζ να αραζουν εξω απο το "τελωνειο"???

----------


## Trakman

Βραδυνή άποψη της βόρειας πλευράς το λιμένα της Πάτρας

Trakakis_P19658118.jpg

----------


## vinman

*Την περασμένη Κυριακή ζήσαμε στιγμές στο λιμάνι που δεν τιμούν καθόλου τις τοπικές αρχές (λιμενικές και αστυνομικές).
Πιο συγκεκριμένα και ενώ περιμέναμε έξω απο τον καταπέλτη του Cruise Europa να επιβιβαστούμε (μεταξύ των επιβατών και δύο σχολεία απο Αθήνα) άρχισε ξαφνικά να βρέχει πέτρες προς το μέρος μας απο λαθρομετανάστες που βρίσκονταν στην λεωφόρο έξω απο το λιμάνι....
Οι πέτρες έσκαγαν με δύναμη πάνω σε φορτηγά και πούλμαν και όλοι εμείς τρέχαμε έντρομοι να κρυφτούμε πίσω απο αυτά για να μην μας έρθει στο κεφάλι καμμία κοτρώνα....
Αστυνομία εκτός λιμανιού ανύπαρκτη...και το λιμενικό στον μέσα χώρο να μην υπάρχει (εκτός απο ένα τζιπάκι που βρισκόταν στον καταπέλτη και μόλις άρχισε ο πετροπόλεμος εξαφανίστηκε....).
Μετά απο περίπου 5 λεπτά εμφανίστηκε στον δρόμο 1 ολόκληρο περιπολικό που δεν πτόησε καθόλου τους λαθρομετανάστες οι οποίοι επιτέθηκαν και σε αυτό...
Με την εμφάνιση και δεύτερου περιπολικού κάποιοι άρχισαν να τρέχουν να κρυφτούν σε παρακείμενα αυτοκίνητα ενώ κάποιοι άλλοι βρήκαν την πολυπόθητη ευκαιρία να σκαρφαλώσουν στα σύρματα και να μπούν εντός του λιμένα.....
Κατάσταση χάους...με το λιμενικό αυτή την φορά να καταδιώκει με επίσης 1 αυτοκίνητο και μία μηχανή τους εισβολείς εντός του λιμανιού ενώ απο την απέναντι όχθη τα περιπολικά έκαναν στροφή και έφευγαν δίνιντας την ευκαιρία στους λαθρομετανάστες να ξαναβγούν απο τις κρυψώνες τους και να συνεχίσουν απτόητοι τον πετροπόλεμο....
Τελικά μετά απο σχεδόν μία ώρα και αφού ξαναεμφανίστηκε περιπολικό το οποίο και στάθμευσε σχεδόν έξω απο τον επιβατικό σταθμό η κατάσταση ηρέμησε και μέχρι την επιβίβαση μας στο πλοίο υπήρχαν μόνο κάποια πιο μεμονωμένα περιστατικά....
Απλά σκεφτόμουν γιατί όλο αυτό το κρυφτούλι και γιατί όλη αυτή η αδιαφορία απο αστυνομία και λιμενικό....γιατί αφού ξέρουν καθημερινά τι συμβαίνει δεν λαμβάνουν μέτρα πρόληψης και όταν χρειάζεται όπως στην προκειμένη περίπτωση μέτρα καταστολής...
Γιατί αυτή η κοροίδια;Γιατί να διακινδυνεύουν και να παίζουν με την σωματική ακεραιότητα επιβατών και ναυτικών;Γιατί...γιατί...γιατί....
¶λλα μάλλον ξεχνάω κάτι βασικό....πως δεν είμαστε εδώ και χρόνια κράτος παρά μία απέραντη μπανανία....
__________________________________________________  ________________
Τουλάχιστον μένει μετά την αναταραχή η φωτογραφία για να μας ηρεμεί και να μας κάνει να ξεχνιόμαστε απο τέτοια περιστατικά...
Σουπερφάστ ΧΙ και Ολύμπικ Τσάμπιον λίγο μετά την αναμπουμπούλα....*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118699

----------


## Trakman

Συνάντηση του Δημάρχου Πατρέων με τη διοίκηση του ΟΛΠΑ είχαμε πριν λίγες μέρες, με ενδιαφέροντα θέματα στο τραπέζι:

http://thebest.gr/news/index/viewStory/50293

Αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι οι συνεχόμενες αναβολές έναρξης της λειτουργίας του Νέου Λιμένα Πατρών. Υποτίθεται ότι από πέρυσι τέτοια εποχή θα ήταν ανοιχτό...

----------


## Trakman

Τα νεότερα από το νέο λιμάνι...

http://thebest.gr/news/index/viewStory/50293

----------


## Trakman

Cruise Olympia - Superfast II, στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας.
Αφιερωμένη στον φίλο proussos!

Trakakis_PC149165.jpg

----------


## MILTIADIS

Τελεια Γιωργο!!
Κανενα νεο για το νεο λιμανι εχουμε..?? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): προβλεπω τον μαρτη που υποτιθεται οτι παραδιδεται εκ νεου το εργο να μας παραπεμψουν στον δεκεμβριο του τρεχοντος ετους..κλασσικα οπως καθε χρονο δηλαδη..

----------


## Trakman

> ...προβλεπω τον μαρτη που υποτιθεται οτι παραδιδεται εκ νεου το εργο να μας παραπεμψουν στον δεκεμβριο του τρεχοντος ετους..κλασσικα οπως καθε χρονο δηλαδη..


Μάγος είσαι?!?!? :Very Happy:  :Wink:  :Very Happy:  Έτσι όπως το λες Μιλτιάδη!
Σ'ευχαριστώ!

----------


## vinman

...πως κάνετε έτσι βρε παιδιά....!!!! :Razz: 
Θα λειτουργήσει το λιμάνι....
Είναι στο επόμενο δεκαετές πλάνο...αμάν βιασύνες...αμάν.... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## MILTIADIS

Σωστος ο Μανος.. :Very Happy: Εδω σε λιγο δεν θα χουμε καν πλοια,λιμανι θελουμε?!:mrgreen:
Εντωμεταξυ προ καιρου επεσε εντελως τυχαια στα χερια μου μια γεωλογικη μελετη του πανεπιστημιου Πατρας για τον χωρο που βρισκεται σημερα το νεο λιμανι Πατρων.Αυτο που δεν θα πρεπει να αποτελεσει εκπληξη στο μελλον λοιπον ειναι αν δουμε στα καλα καθουμενα προβλητες κ λιμενοβραχιονα να βουλιαζουν στο νερο μιας και εχουν χτιστει σε εδαφος με σαθρο υποβαθρο ουσιαστικα κουφιο!!Η προταση μαλιστα των μελετητων ηταν το νεο λιμανι να οριοθετηθει βοριοτερα του υπαρχοντος(πριν τη μαρινα δηλαδη για οσους ξερουν)αλλα...Ελλαδισταν.

----------


## Trakman

Μικρή "παρέλαση" σήμερα!
Για τον φίλο proussos!

Trakakis_P2201237.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Τρία από τα καλύτερα βαπόρια μας, στην Πάτρα στις 19-11-2010

Trakakis_PB198235.jpg

----------


## johny18

Φίλε trakman τέλεια φωτογραφία από την Πάτρα !!!!!!!!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Τα ρυμουλκά της Πάτρας.

Αμαζών

Amazon_08.11.12.jpg

Αχιλλεύς

Achilleas_08.11.12.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Το Aegean VIII καθοδόν προς το νέο λιμάνι:

Aegean VIII_12.11.12.jpg

----------


## ithakos

Πρώτη Άφιξη Europalink στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας....επεκτείνεται ο Grimaldi.....
487020_2609860422501_2054336360_n.jpg
H φωτογραφία ανήκει στον φίλο Οδυσσέα Ξεριζωτή μέλος του nautilia.gr ν οποίο ευχαριστώ για την παραχώρηση και την ανταπόκριση!

----------


## ιθακη

χάλι μαύρο τα σινιάλα ......!!!!

ευχαριστούμε παιδια

----------


## Express Pigasos

Μα γιατι... Εδω ξέχασε ν βγάλει τη μπλε γραμμή απο πισω

----------


## Appia_1978

Επειδή δε φαίνεται καλά, είναι στα πρασινωπά της Finnlines ή στα μπλε του Γκριμάλντι;

----------


## Ergis

εδω χρειαζονται να επεμβουν οι καλλιτεχνες μας!!!
τι θα λεγατε για μια εμφανιση MINOAN LINES στα μπλε;

----------


## Express Pigasos

Αποψη μου ειναι πως το πλοίο το φαιρνει δοκιμαστικά και βλέπει και πράττει .. Αυτές οι γκριμαλντομινωικες αλχημείες μου κάνουν κάπως..επίτηδες βάζει το Minoan μπροστα για να σβηνεται άνετα  :Worked Till 5am:

----------


## kalypso

το CFL PRUDENCE με σημαία Ολλανδίας ,σήμερα στο παλιό λιμάνι της Πάτρας....
PC024974.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε Καλυψώ!
Πολύ βροχή στην Πάτρα ...

----------


## kalypso

πάααααρα πολύ....είχα άλλα σχέδια αλλά η βροχή μου τα χάλασε,αυριο προβλέπεται
 πυρετός...!το Florencia,Superfast II,Europalink....
ίσως όχι η ποιο κατάλληλη θέση για φωτογραφία αλλά δυστυχώς η βρόχα έπεφτε right through...
αυτός ο όγκος του κομοδεσίου στο μπροστινό κομμάτι με χαλάει πολύ στο Europalink...
PC024968.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

Ουάου, γέμισε η Πάτρα με "κωλοκομμένα" πλοία....

Πάντως αυτό το "*η βρόχα έπεφτε right through...*"



> πάααααρα πολύ....είχα άλλα σχέδια αλλά η βροχή μου τα χάλασε,αυριο προβλέπεται
>  πυρετός...!το Florencia,Superfast II,Europalink....
> ίσως όχι η ποιο κατάλληλη θέση για φωτογραφία αλλά δυστυχώς η βρόχα έπεφτε right through...
> αυτός ο όγκος του κομοδεσίου στο μπροστινό κομμάτι με χαλάει πολύ στο Europalink...
> PC024968.jpg


με ισοπέδωσε....Δεν περίμενα από μία γυναίκα να ξέρει το "Αποσπάσματα από έρωτες"

Γειά σου ρε αθάνατε Ζαμπέτα....

----------


## kalypso

και φυσικά το γνωρίζουμε το άσμα...παιδιόθεν .χαχα μονο που δεν ειπα _straight_....είπα right...θέλοντας να τονίσω πως είχα ένα σύννεφο πάνω από το κεφάλι μου και δεν μπορουσα να το αποφυγω,όπου πήγαινα με ακολουθούσε το ατιμο....ήμουν και με δίκυκλο...!!

----------


## ιθακη

Ναι αλλά και ο Ζαμπέτας στην πρώτη στροφή λέει straight  στην επόμενη λέει right....

----------


## Trakman

Τα δύο θηρία της Minoan μαζί στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας.

Trakakis_IMG_3013b.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

αυτά είναι τα καλά της ασυνέπειας στις ώρες αφίξεως των θηρίων.... ωραία φωτό Τζώρτζ

----------


## ithakos

Δεν είναι ασυνέπεια ωρών απλά το ένα διανυκτερεύει και το άλλο αναχωρεί..συμβαίνει κάθε 15 μέρες...

----------


## ιθακη

έλα....... πλάκα με κάνεις, αλήθεια δεν το ήξερα

----------


## Trakman

Αποτελέσματα έρευνας για τις επιπτώσεις του λιμανιού στην ατμοσφαιρική ρύπανση της πόλης:

http://www.patrastimes.gr/arthro.php?id=38761

----------


## Apostolos

Τα ΙΧ και φορτηγά της Πάτρας δεν μας λέει πόσο ευθύνονται για την μόλυνση!

----------


## Trakman

Μα αναφέρει: _"...στις οδικές μεταφορές το 41,3% των πτητικών οργανικών ενώσεων,  εξαιρουμένου του μεθανίου (NMVOCs), και το 45,9% του μονοξειδίου του  άνθρακα (CO)..."_.

----------


## sylver23

Πέρα από αυτό Γιώργο

''Σκοπός του ερευνητικού αυτού έργου είναι να καταγράψει το ποσοστό με το  οποίο συμβάλλει στη μόλυνση κάθε πηγή που εκπέμπει ατμοσφαιρικούς ρύπους  σε αστικές περιοχές οι οποίες διαθέτουν λιμάνια, εστιάζοντας στο λιμάνι  της Πάτρας και στο λιμάνι του Μπρίντιζι, προκειμένου να βελτιωθούν οι  υπάρχουσες πολιτικές διαχείρισής τους''

----------


## Trakman

Το λιμάνι στα μπλε.

Trakakis_IMG_6135.jpg

----------


## mitsakos

Υπάρχει κάποια πρόσφατη φωτογραφία από τα έργα που γίνονται στο λιμάνι?

----------


## kalypso

Σαν τις παλιές καλές μέρες η σημερινή....η "Βασίλισσα" ,το Euroferry Olympia και το Superfast II
P5059021.jpg

----------


## Nautilia News

Patra.jpg
*Καταρρέει το λιμάνι της Πάτρας. Δραματική μείωση στη διακινηση επιβατων*

----------


## despo

Μη δούμε τα αμέσως επόμενα χρόνια, κάποια δρομολόγια να μην ξεκινούν η' να τερματίζουν στην Πάτρα. Και εννοώ βέβαια την Αγκώνα, αφου στα νότια λιμάνια Μπάρι η' Μπρίντιζι ηδη γίνεται αυτό.

----------


## Nautilia News

Patra_port.jpg
*Nάρκη 400 κιλών βρέθηκε στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας*

----------


## kalypso

Στο παλιό λιμάνι της Πάτρας θα καταπλεύσει αύριο 30 Μαρτίου το ρωσικό εκπαιδευτικό ιστιοφόρο  Kruzenshtern με αφορμή τη συμπλήρωση 70 χρόνων απο την νίκη των Ρώσων στον πόλεμο του 1940-1945.
Το «Kruzenshtern» είναι τετρακάταρτος μυοδρόμωνας, ο οποίος  κατασκευάστηκε κατά τη διάρκεια του 1925-1926 στην Γερμανία στο Bremerhaven. Το 1946 δόθηκε στην τότε Σοβιετική Ένωση στα πλαίσια των γερμανικών αποζημιώσεων του Β’ Παγκοσμίου πολέμου. Ονομάστηκε προς τιμήν του περίφημου Ρώσου θαλασσοπόρου Ιβάν Φίοντοροβιτς Κρουζενστέρν. Το πλοίο έχει ως βάση το λιμάνι της ρωσικής πόλης Καλινινγκράντ. Το ιστιοφόρο συμμετείχε σε πολλές υπερατλαντικές αποστολές και περίπλους της Γης.
Θα παραμείνει στο λιμανι της Πάτρας για 4 ημέρες και κατά τη διάρκεια της παραμονής του το πλήρωμα του πλοίου θα επισκεφθεί τα Καλαβρυτα για απόδοση φόρου τιμής και κατάθεση στεφάνου στο Μνημείου Καλαβρυτινού Ολοκαυτώματος.Επίσης θα επισκεφθεί το Μουσείου του Ολοκαυτώματος ,τη Μονή του Μέγα Σπηλαίου και τη Μονή Αγίας  Λαυρας.
Το πλοίο θα ειναι ανοικτό για το κοινό απο τις 10:00π.μ έως 18:00μ.μ καθημερινά ,ενω θα αποπλεύσει απο την Πάτρα στις 2 Απριλίου στις 09:00π.μ
πηγή φωτογραφίας : marine traffic

----------


## Σπύρος Πίππος

Ομορφες παρουσιες στο λιμανι της Πατρας .

DSC02496.jpgDSC02494.jpgDSC02517.jpg

----------


## Σπύρος Πίππος

Και μια με τα κοκκινα .
.DSC02549.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Τα συμπεράσματα .....δικά σας.
*Έκτος λειτουργίας το Rio traffic control*

Εδώ βρίσκεται το Traffic control του στενού Ρίου-Αντιρρίου.

Δηλαδή η υπηρεσία radar που ρυθμίζει την κίνηση τον πλοίων 12 ναυτικά μίλια ανατολικά ή δυτικά απο την γέφυρα.

Μόνο που εδώ και έναν περίπου χρόνο το radar δεν λειτουργεί "προσωρινά" για τεχνικούς λόγους.

Όσοι έχουν ταξιδέψει γνωρίζουν πολύ καλά πως ανάλογες υπηρεσίες υπάρχουν σε πολλά μέρη του πλανήτη ακόμα και σε τριτοκοσμικές χώρες και λειτουργούν άψογα.

Τελικά η χώρα μας είναι μια κατηγορία απο μόνη της μιάς και δεν μπορεί να συγκριθεί με κανένα άλλο μέρος του κόσμου.

Όπως διακρίνεται στις φωτογραφίες η κεραία radar δεν γυρίζει και οι άνθρωποι που δουλεύουν στην εν λόγω υπηρεσία καταβάλλουν κάθε δυνατή προσπάθεια προκειμένου να ρυθμίσουν την κίνηση δεκάδων πλοίων που διέρχονται καθημερινά απο το στενό.

Όλοι εμείς που εκτελούμε δρομολόγια στο πορθμείο τους ευχαριστούμε για την πολύ σημαντική βοήθεια που μας παρέχουν δίχως να έχουν τεχνική υποστήριξη radar και ελπίζουμε το "προσωρινό" τεχνικό πρόβλημα να αποκατασταθεί σύντομα αν κάποια στιγμή υπάρξει ενδιαφέρον αρμοδίων.

Πηγή: Πορθμείο Ρίου-Αντιρρίου

----------


## pantelis2009

*Έρχονται αμφίβια υδροπλάνα στην Πάτρα, προλαβαίνουν όμως την… τουριστική σεζόν;*vhqbomnfoi58e2825b94253.jpg
*Στην τελική φάση της υλοποίησής τους έχει εισέλθει το υδατοδρόμιο της Πάτρας το οποίο έχει χωροθετηθεί να λειτουργήσει στο παλιό λιμάνι της πόλης περίπου στο ύψος της οδού ¶στιγγος. Οι εγκαταστάσεις είναι έτοιμες και πιστοποιημένες εδώ και καιρό ενώ πλέον έχουν ολοκληρωθεί όλες οι υπηρεσιακού τύπου διαδικασίες.*Εκείνο που απομένει είναι το σχέδιο της Κοινή Υπουργικής Απόφασης να πάρει το τελικό «πράσινο» φως από τα συναρμόδια Υπουργεία προκειμένουν να γίνει ο ανοικτός διαγωνισμός για τη διαχείρισή του. Σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες το σχέδιο της ΚΥΑ βρίσκεται στο γραφείο του υφυπουργού Υποδομών κ. Μαυραγάνη κι αναμένεται, ίσως και μέχρι το Πάσχα νΆ ανοίξει ο δρόμος για να βγει στον «αέρα» ο διαγωνισμός για τον ανάδοχο διαχείρισης.Τα τεύχη δημοπράτησης είναι σχεδόν έτοιμα ενώ παράλληλα θα υπάρξει και η έγκριση του ΤΑΙΠΕΔ ο οποίος είναι ο μέτοχος του ΟΛΠΑ Α.Ε.. Η εκτίμηση του προέδρου και διευθύνοντος συμβούλου του Οργανισμού Λιμένος Πατρέων Νίκου Κοντοές, είναι ότι όλες οι εκκρεμότητες θα διευθετηθούν το συντομότερο δυνατόν όμως τα υδροπλάνα δεν φαίνεται να προλαβαίνουν την φετινή τουριστική σεζόν. *Στην καλύτερη περίπτωση να γίνουν, προς το τέλος του καλοκαιριού, κάποιες πρώτες πτήσεις για την διαφήμιση και την προβολή του ενόψει του 2018.*Το δικός μας υδατοδρόμιο θα είναι το τρίτο της χώρας που θα πάρει άδεια λειτουργίας. Έτσι θα δημιουργηθεί ένα στοιχειώδες δίκτυο, αφού έχουν ήδη πάρει άδεια της Κέρκυρας και των Παξών.*Στην προκήρυξη όμως του υδατοδρομίου της Πάτρας θα μπει ως απαίτηση από τον ανάδοχο να διασφαλίσει και αμφίβια υδροπλάνα γεγονός που δημιουργεί την ελπίδα ότι η δραστηριότητα θα αποδειχθεί βιώσιμη.* Αμφίβια είναι αυτά που αποθαλασσώνονται και προσγειώνονται ή απογειώνονται και προσθαλασσώνονται. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα μπορούν να έχουν ανταπόκριση και με νησιά που δεν έχουν υδατοδρόμιο όπως είναι της Ζακύνθου και της Κεφαλονιάς
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## Nautilia News

*Με μαγνητικές πύλες και ακτίνες Χ θωρακίζεται το λιμάνι της Πάτρας*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/limania...tras-asfaleia/

----------


## pantelis2009

*Έκτακτο: Κατέρρευσε στέγαστρο στο παλιό λιμάνι της Πάτρας – Πληροφορίες για νεκρό και εγκλωβισμένους*
ΤΑ ΝΕΑ ΤΗΣ ΗΜΕΡΑΣ
04/08/2017



*Εκφράζονται φόβοι και για εγκλωβισμένους – Το κτήριο στέγαζε τα παλιά κρατητήρια*
Τραγωδία το απόγευμα της Παρασκευής στην Πάτρα όταν κατέρρευσε η οροφη των παλιών κρατητηρίων στο παλιό Λιμάνι της Πάτρας.

Κατά πληροφορίες ένα άτομο έχασε τη ζωή του ενώ εκφράζονται φόβοι και για άλλους εγκλωβισμένους.
Ο συγκεκριμένος χώρος επρόκειτο, σύμφωνα με το patrastimes.gr, να κατεδαφιστεί μέσα στο επόμενο τρίμηνο.
Ειδικές προσφορές
Διώξε το λίπος με αυτό το θαύμα της φύσης! Μη χάνεις άλλο χρόνο! Κάντο δικό σου τώρα κιόλας και φτιάξε το σώμα των ονείρων σου!




Τις φωτογραφίες ανήρτησε στο λογαριασμό του στο Facebook o πρώην πρόεδρος της ΝΟΔΕ Γιάννης Μάκκας

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Με τι ασχολούνται οι καρεκλοκένταυροι του Δημοσίου.Αν έπρεπε λέει να κηρυχθεί διατηρητέο κ όταν έπεσε...εγκρίθηκε η κατεδάφιση αφού πρώτα πλάκωσε μερικούς. :Hororr:  :Stupid:  :Disturbed:  :Distrust:  :Shame:

----------


## pantelis2009

*Λιμάνι Πάτρας: «Κλείδωσε» η σημαντική συμφωνία-Συνεργασία του Ομίλου Grimaldi και της τουρκική εταιρεία UN-RORO*Πέμπτη, 14 Ιουνίου 2018 19:00Κατηγορία Οικονομία τοπικά νέαΕκτύπωσηE-mail
«Κλείδωσε», σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, η συμφωνία μεταξύ  του Ομίλου Grimaldi και της τουρκικής  εταιρείας  UN-RORO, που σύντομα θα προσεγγίσει στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας.


Η  εταιρεία  τουρκικών συμφερόντων, θα αποπλέει από δύο λιμάνια της γειτονικής χώρας και θα προσεγγίζει το λιμάνι της Πάτρας για να προωθεί αγαθά που προορίζονται, τόσο για την εγχώρια αγορά, όσο και για την Δυτική και Βόρεια Ευρώπη,  ενώ με πλοία του ομίλου Grimaldi, τα φορτηγά θα φτάνουν στα λιμάνια της Μπρίντεζι και του Μπάρι, αποφεύγοντας τη διαδρομή  προς Τεργέστη.
Πρέπει  να σημειωθεί ότι   η τουρκική εταιρεία συνεργάζεται με σιδηροδρομικές εταιρείες που μπορούν να διακινήσουν τα εμπορεύματα μέσω συνδυασμένων μεταφορών στη Βόρεια Ευρώπη. Συνεπώς θα γίνεται και η αντίστροφη διαδρομή  (με παραλαβή εμπορευμάτων από τα ιταλικά λιμάνια και μέσω Πατρών , θα έχουν προορισμό την Ανατολή).
Τα οφέλη που απορρέουν από μια τέτοια διαδικασία αφορούν, εκτός από τη ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία, τόσο  τον μεταφορικό κλάδο,  όσο και το λιμάνι, το οποίο ήδη έχει διαμορφώσει χώρο προσωρινής εναπόθεσης εμπορευμάτων που προέρχονται από τρίτες χώρες και στο πλέον απαισιόδοξο σενάριο θα του αποφέρει έσοδα που υπολογίζονται στο ποσό των 100.000 ευρώ ετησίως (χρήση χώρου, τέλη ελλιμενισμού κ.ά.).
Ο κεντρικός πράκτορας του Ομίλου Grimaldi στην Πάτρα, Αντώνης Κουνάβης, σε δηλώσεις του, στην «Γ», χαρακτήρισε σημαντική τη συμφωνία, που αποφέρει και πολλαπλά οφέλη στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

*Δ. Τεμπονέρας: Σύντομα θα ανακοινώσουμε την συνέχιση της ακτοπλοϊκής γραμμής Πάτρα-Σάμη-Ιθάκη*«Στο Κόκκινο Πάτρας 107.7» μίλησε ο γενικός γραμματέας του Υπουργείου Ναυτιλίας, Διονύσης Τεμπονέρας για την ακτοπλοϊκή γραμμή Πάτρα – Σάμη – Ιθάκη και εξέφρασε την αισιοδοξία του ότι «θα ανακοινώσουμε την συνέχεια των δρομολογίων της γραμμής».  




Παλαιότερα οι κάτοικοι της Κεφαλονιάς και της Ιθάκης είχαν μείνει χωρίς ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση με την Πάτρα για περισσότερα από 3 χρόνια. Πέρυσι έγινε μια προσπάθεια από το Υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας και μέσω συνεργασίας με ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες, επετεύχθη να υπάρχει καθημερινό δρομολόγιο από την Κυλλήνη και από την Πάτρα. Αυτή η σύμβαση, η οποία έγινε, λήγει ουσιαστικά τέλος Οκτωβρίου και για αυτό τον λόγο το Υπουργείο έχει ήδη ξεκινήσει τις διαβουλεύσεις.

Μιλώντας *«Στο Κόκκινο Πάτρας 107.7»* ο γενικός γραμματέας του Υπουργείου Ναυτιλίας, Διονύσης Τεμπονέρας ανέφερε ότι «το Συμβούλιο Ακτοπλοϊκών Συγκοινωνιών, στο οποίο προεδρεύω πήρε απόφαση προκήρυξης της γραμμής, προκειμένου να προσελκύσουμε κάποιες εταιρείες για να μπορέσουν να εξυπηρετήσουν την γραμμή. Ήδη γίνεται μια προσπάθεια να βρεθούν και οι αντίστοιχες πιστώσεις. Θεωρώ ότι είμαστε σε πολύ καλό δρόμο και υπάρχουν περισσότεροι του ενός ενδιαφερόμενου».

Επίσης από την κυβέρνηση και το Υπουργείο εξετάζεται το ενδεχόμενο να προχωρήσει σε επιδότηση της γραμμής, ώστε να λυθεί το πρόβλημα της ακτοπλοϊκής σύνδεσης οριστικά. «Θα υπάρξει αντίστοιχη επιδότηση, αν και δεν μπορώ να ανακοινώσω ακόμα το ποσό, διότι αναζητούμε τις αντίστοιχες πιστώσεις και είμαστε σε μια συνολική διαπραγμάτευση. Προσπαθούμε κάθε φορά να αναζητάμε όσα περισσότερα χρήματα, γιατί όπως καταλαβαίνετε αυτά εξυπηρετούν μικρά νησιά του Αιγαίου και του Ιονίου. Το Υπουργείο έρχεται να συγκεράσει και να συνταιριάξει, τόσο το δημόσιο συμφέρον όσο και την επιχειρηματική λογική σε μια τέτοια κατεύθυνση, ώστε να υπάρξει εξυπηρέτηση της γραμμής, αλλά και τα αντίστοιχα οφέλη, που προκύπτουν από αυτή».

Ενδεικτικά είναι τα στοιχεία, που εμφανίζουν αύξηση της επισκεψιμότητας, όπου το καλοκαίρι στην Ιθάκη υπήρξε αύξηση 20% στον τουρισμό εξαιτίας της ακτοπλοϊκής σύνδεσης σε σχέση με την προηγούμενη σεζόν, που δεν υπήρχε η γραμμή. «Αυτό δίνει μια ανάσα στην τοπική κοινωνία και εμείς από πλευράς μας θα δώσουμε ότι καλύτερο μπορούμε για να έχουμε τέτοιο αποτέλεσμα, που να εξυπηρετείται και η γραμμή και να ανθίσει περαιτέρω η Ιθάκη, η Κεφαλονιά με μια επιπλέον σύνδεση από την Πάτρα», επισήμανε ο γενικός γραμματέας του Υπουργείου Ναυτιλίας. Αυτό, που τόνισε είναι ότι «τις επόμενες ημέρες θα γνωρίζουμε το ποσό της επιδότησης, θα κάνουμε μια συνεννόηση με τις εταιρείες και θα ανακοινώσουμε την συνέχεια των δρομολογίων της γραμμής».

Εν τω μεταξύ προ ημερών ο γ.γ. του Υπουργείου Ναυτιλίας βρέθηκε στην Πάτρα, όπου είχε διαδοχικές συναντήσεις με τον Κεντρικό Λιμενάρχης της πόλης και τον πρόεδρο του Οργανισμού Λιμένος Πατρών. Με τον πρώτο συζήτησε για το μεταναστευτικό και τις ανάγκες, που υπάρχουν κυρίως στο κτιριακό, με τον κ. Τεμπονέρα να αναφέρει ότι «από πλευράς προσωπικού είμαστε σε καλά επίπεδα καλύπτεται το 90%-95% της οργανικής σύνδεσης του λιμεναρχείου σε σχέση με του υπόλοιπους λιμενικούς σταθμούς , όμως εκεί υπάρχει μια στενότητα χώρου όσον αφορά τις κτιριακές υποδομές, για τις οποίες είμαστε σε μια συνεννόηση με τον ΟΛΠΑ προκειμένου να βρεθεί μια καλύτερη διαρρύθμιση του χώρου».

Στη συνέχεια συναντήθηκε και με τον πρόεδρο του ΟΛΠΑ, όπου οι δυο άνδρες έκαναν μια εκτενή κουβέντα, που επικεντρώθηκαν στην παράδοση του θαλασσίου μετώπου, «ένα αίτημα δεκαετιών στον Δήμο της Πάτρας, αλλά αναπτύχθηκε και ένας προβληματισμός με τα διάφορα κομμάτια τους μετώπου και πως αυτά πρόκειται να αξιοποιηθούν και να λειτουργήσουν προς όφελος των κατοίκων της πόλης» υπογράμμισε ο κ. Τεμπονέρας.

Τέλος, σύμφωνα με πληροφορίες, αναφορικά με την παράδοση του κομματιού του πρώην λιμανιού της Πάτρας (Μώλος Αγ. Νικολάου-Ηρώων Πολυτεχνείου) υπάρχει συνεχής επαφή μεταξύ του κ. Κοντοέ και του κ. Λαμπρίδη και γίνονται ενέργειες για να επισπευφθούν οι συγκεκριμένες διαδικασίες, που απαιτούνται, όμως χρειάζεται και η συνεργασία του Δήμου Πατρέων, για να προχωρήσει η παράδοση του συγκεκριμένου κομματιού.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## sv1xv

Το τάνκερ FORRES PARK σημαίας Hong Kong, IMO 9380532, στον Βόρειο Λιμένα Πατρών.

----------


## sv1xv

Ιστορική φωτογραφία Λιμένα Πατρών (2006)

----------

